# Animal Crossing's 20th Anniversary



## Jeremy (Apr 14, 2021)

Twenty years ago on this day, Dōbutsu no Mori released in Japan for the Nintendo 64, starting the Animal Crossing series! The game was re-released on the GameCube later in the year, eventually coming to North America in 2002, which is when it was first given the name Animal Crossing. The Bell Tree was opened just a couple of years later in 2004 and we've seen four more game releases since then. We're celebrating the game's twentieth anniversary with a special forum collectible and bell giveaway!

In this giveaway, most of you will earn *bells*, but you'll have the chance to win a random *collectible* from one of five sets based on each of the main Animal Crossing games. In addition, one very lucky winner will win an *entire set of collectibles* and can decide the order of them for their lineup. You, the community, can decide which set this one lucky person will win by voting in the poll attached to this thread. Of course, we won't know who wins what until after it's decided.

Listed below are the possible prizes you can win. However, the chances of winning are not evenly distributed for each prize because the majority of you will earn one of the bell prizes. The prizes for this giveaway that each of you will receive are random, so hope for the best, expect the worst, and start praying to the RNG gods. You'll see that the list includes some of the site's rarest collectibles, but these won't actually be given out individually. Any that say "set only" will only be included with the full set prize that will be given to the one lucky person. Just for fun, the TBT bell set will also be one of the options you can vote for, so we added a big bag of bells to make it slightly more viable.

*Animal Crossing*
Blue Balloon
Light Blue Balloon
Green Balloon
Orange Balloon
Red Balloon
Pinwheel  (set only)

*Wild World*
Pink Hybrid Cosmos
Pink Hybrid Tulip
Pink Hybrid Lily
Pink Hybrid Rose
Black Hybrid Rose
White Feather (set only)

*City Folk*
Green Feather
Blue Feather
Red Feather
Purple Feather
Pink Feather
Black Feather  (set only)

*New Leaf*
ど
う
ぶ
つ
の  (set only)
森

*New Horizons*
Yellow Star Fragment
Red Star Fragment
Blue Star Fragment
Purple Star Fragment
Pink Star Fragment
White Star Fragment  (set only)

*TBT Bells (Starting Prizes)*
50 TBT Bells
75 TBT Bells
100 TBT Bells
125 TBT Bells
150 TBT Bells
5000 TBT Bells (set only)

To enter this giveaway, *simply post in this thread*. Feel free to discuss your favorite memories of the Animal Crossing series or just talk about which prize you'd like to win. Every user who posts in the thread will be counted, but making more than one post won't influence your chances. Everyone will win at least something, starting at the 50 bell prize. The giveaway will close this Sunday, *April 18th at 7:00 PM EDT* and the prizes will be announced shortly after. Good luck!


*April 18th Update*: The prizes have been distributed and the winner of the star fragment set, as voted for by the community, has been randomly selected! Jump to the announce post by clicking here.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 14, 2021)

I'm the first to post and new leaf is so much fun. Thank you for this lovely giveaway, here's hoping for another 20 years.


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 14, 2021)

This community is so generous! Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## Lavamaize (Apr 14, 2021)

I would really love to win the City Folk set! I guess one of my favorite Animal Crossing memories is when I used to play New Leaf for hours on end with a friend, in which we would go to the island and catch rare bugs and fish, sell them, and try to finish all the donations for one of our public works projects in a day! I can tell you, over the years we each got quite a few of them done in each of our towns! I also really enjoy going back and listening to New Leaf's music too!


----------



## Chris (Apr 14, 2021)

Rig it so I win please, thanks Jer.

Don't worry staff can't win any prizes.


----------



## deana (Apr 14, 2021)

Jeremy said:


> *entire set of collectibles* and can decide the order of them for their lineup



Whaaaaaat this sounds amazing   I don't even know what to vote for I think any of these sets would make for an amazing prize!

Thanks for this generous giveaway Jeremy and happy anniversary AC


----------



## xara (Apr 14, 2021)

can i just say that i love the fact that everyone will receive a prize of some sort? like, you could’ve easily set a number of winners but you didn’t and that’s genuinely so awesome of you. even if all i walk away from this with is 50 tbt, that’s still 50 more than i had before and i’m super grateful for this! this community is genuinely so, so generous and while i’ve made plenty of mistakes in my life, becoming a member here certainly wasn’t one of them. good luck, everyone!!


----------



## Jhine7 (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks for the giveaway! Happy Anniversary AC!

Looking forward to the winners! I voted for the houses as I though they'd be hardest to get elsewhere, but would be happy with any collectible I don't already have!


----------



## LoserMom (Apr 14, 2021)

I made my vote but all of the sets are great. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Sharksheep (Apr 14, 2021)

As tempting as that pinwheel is, the balloons are not my favorite. Would be happy with the city folk or new horizon set winning.


----------



## Merielle (Apr 14, 2021)

Ahh this is such a nice giveaway; the Wild World and New Horizons sets sound absolutely lovely!!  I love both the flowers and the star fragments. ;v; I'm still fairly new to Animal Crossing; I only started my town in New Leaf a little more than a year ago, but it's quickly charmed me and I'm really looking forward to starting an island in New Horizons once my town is more complete!  
Happy 20th, AC!!


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy anniversary!  It feels like only yesterday I was learning how to read thanks to those little silly animals.

Thanks for the giveaway! Pretty good lineup of collectibles, wouldn't mind winning certain ones, but just a couple of bells is also great.
_Can only hope to win the City Folk set for the Black Feather. That is, if the set wins the polls. _


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 14, 2021)

I voted for city folk cause I absolutely adore the feather collectibles! 

ty staff for this opportunity!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Apr 14, 2021)

Thank you for the giveaway, Jeremy and staff! As someone who's only been introduced to the franchise through _New Horizons_, the fact that it's celebrating its 20th anniversary really puts things into perspective for me. 

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Meadows (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks for doing this giveaway!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 14, 2021)

I love Animal Crossing so much and all the memories it has given me, especially on this site. Happy 20th anniversary to Animal Crossing!!


----------



## Piggleton (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy 20th animal crossing!


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 14, 2021)

voted for the balloons for purely selfish pinwheel wanting reasons haha, but all of these sets are so nice! as ever mods + staff you spoil us completely, this is super generous <33
it's so weird for me to think back now to when I first started playing animal crossing maybe,, 10 years ago? which is over half my lifetime jesus. used to play for hours on end with my friend after school and now here i am playing to procrastinate revision. so many memories attached to one franchise


----------



## daringred_ (Apr 14, 2021)

for me it was between these two, but i voted for the NH star fragments just because i think they're prettier and more appealing/varied overall. 

also, at the risk of sounding like an ass, might i suggest including visuals of the line-ups?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy 20th birthday! When I first started with Wild World, I never would have imagined AC would grow this huge. (then again I was a little kid and I probably didn’t even know a lot else lol). Thanks for the giveaway!   

I voted for the New Horizons star fragments because they look so pretty. Those balloons are nice, too!


----------



## Shinigamii (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy anniversary  and thanks for this generous giveaway


----------



## Crash (Apr 14, 2021)

this is a cute way to celebrate ac's anniversary  i voted for animal crossing because more pinwheels in circulation is exciting lol, but i'd love if the white or black feather sets win too ofc


----------



## seliph (Apr 14, 2021)

i just had surgery a week ago and only a star frag set can fully heal me. thank u for understanding and g*d bless also u have beautiful eyes

(also disclaimer it wasn't actually anything serious pls don't feel bad for me etc)


----------



## Torts McGorts (Apr 14, 2021)

Yay! Congrats on 20 yrs! I’ve been playing since OGAC, and (most of) the series remains my favorite to this day.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 14, 2021)

This is so cool!  I can't wait to see what I win.  The prizes in there are fantastic!


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks for this giveaway! I chose the feathers, but really all of the sets have some very nice items that one person will be extremely lucky to receive!

God I'm old, I remember Nintendo advertising Animal Crossing for the Gamecube in Nintendo Power prior to its release and deciding I really wanted it.


----------



## Moritz (Apr 14, 2021)

Might as well join in on this


----------



## Snowifer (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks for the giveaway <3


----------



## Flyffel (Apr 14, 2021)

Thank you for the giveaway! 

The Pinwheel...  Can you imagine...


----------



## Amilee (Apr 14, 2021)

oo i love the new horizions and city folk collectibles  but i voted for city folk since i already have a few star fragments x)


----------



## Azrael (Apr 14, 2021)

Oof. Tough choice between City Folk and New Horizon! I love the feathers and the star fragments! 

Thank you guys for doing this giveaway!


----------



## grah (Apr 14, 2021)

entering! thanks for this giveaway


----------



## Beanz (Apr 14, 2021)

happy 20th ac! thanks for the giveaway


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 14, 2021)

Wowza! I wanted to vote for an older one, but I want more star fragments in circulation soooo


----------



## Miharu (Apr 14, 2021)

This is awesome! Thanks for the fun giveaway and good luck everyone!


----------



## lana. (Apr 14, 2021)

cute! i voted for city folk cos i love the feathers hehe.


----------



## mocha. (Apr 14, 2021)

20 years of Animal Crossing! Where does the time go  I first started with WW but have played each version of the game that has been released since GC - so many happy memories associated with this game that I’ll be forever grateful for. Plus, I’ve met a bunch of lovely people on this forum and I’m so so glad to have a place to escape from the madness of the pandemic!

I voted for the NH fragments because they’ve been on my list for a while now and I simple adore the pretty colours


----------



## Emolga59 (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks for the giveaway!! I'm rly hoping I can win the NH prize although I accidently clicked and voted for TBT Bells instead because I rly like frags, but anything will do!


----------



## jiny (Apr 14, 2021)

happy anniversary to ac!! thanks for the giveaway  i accidentally clicked on tbt bells not knowing what it meant but i wish i voted for new horizons instead because i love the star fragment collectibles <3


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 14, 2021)

i voted for city folk because i’d love to get a purple feather someday  good luck to everyone!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 14, 2021)

Thank you for the giveaway! And Happy Anniversary, AC!!  fondest memories for me all nearly come from WW, my first game in the series. It was my motivation to get up every day at 6am to start my day, both in-game and IRL, and to listen to the 6am track, one of my faves. I wrote letters to all my villagers every single day.

Years later I bought a copy of Population Growing online, and it's absolutely charming. Then came City Folk, my least fave in the series  Phineas and Kicks were cool additions, though, as was Frillard (unpopular opinion incoming!! I like him more than Dr. Shrunk, but I still really like that funky axolotl)

New Leaf practically took over my life. I was obsessed with that game. So much furniture variety and awesome items! So much to do! I'm super grateful to have the 5pm theme in my life, just like Population Growing 

New Horizons is so much fun. No more worrying about favorite villagers randomly moving away! I'm grateful we continue to receive updates ^-^ it's nice.

Not expecting to win anything crazy, just here to say I participated and gave my vote. But it's really nice to know we will all receive a prize~ that's makes everyone a winner


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2021)

OG ac package for sure, i'm a large sucker for pinwheels 

also while i haven't played the early games, NL was loads of fun and while NH was a bit disappointment I still play PC and I hope whatever comes next will be better


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 14, 2021)

Ohhh such a fun thing to do thanks!!

I'm really happy the game exists for 20years  although I only started playing acww I hope they will release a simulation or something of the acgc version, because I seems so cute! 

I've reach 800 hours in new horizons this week and have been playing since launch. Despite some missing content I would have liked to see, I've been absolutely loving this game! Cant wait for many more years and (small or big) updates and maybe more new main entries in the future! 

AC is the only real reason I play video game and will always be my second home


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 14, 2021)

Thank you for the generous giveaway! I'm torn on what to vote for. I love the feathers, the balloons are so cute, houses are always nice. I'll have to think about this one some more.

Happy 20th Anniversary, Animal Crossing!


----------



## Coach (Apr 14, 2021)

Cheers for the giveaway! I remember spending ages laying out a mario kart track on my wild world town and zipping round it again and again


----------



## Plume (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy 20th Birthday AC, & thank you for hosting the giveaway!


----------



## Holla (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks for doing a fun little something to celebrate Animal Crossing's 20th anniversary staff!


----------



## canary:) (Apr 14, 2021)

Thank you so much for this giveaway!
Happy 20th Anniversary Animal Crossing


----------



## Victoria of Starry Isle (Apr 14, 2021)

Wow these sets look so nice! Thanks for the giveaway.


----------



## nerfeddude (Apr 14, 2021)

Wow, 20 years is a biiig number. Even tho New Horizons is my first(and only) AC game, I'm happy to be a part of this community.
Happy Anniversary, Animal Crossing!


----------



## Zii (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy 20th Anniversary, Animal Crossing!
I really need to start playing again. I miss all of my cute villagers.


----------



## Livia (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks for the giveaway! I voted for wild world because I love all of the flower collectibles.


----------



## hestu (Apr 14, 2021)

Definitely a tough choice between City Folk and New Horizons, but I had to go with the star frags. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Snek (Apr 14, 2021)

Some of my favourite AC memories were when I spent long nights on the Island in NL catching the big beetles and fish. It was therapeutic and relaxing for me. The music in the game was the best and I used to spend a lot of time listening to tracks like 11pm.


----------



## Hype (Apr 14, 2021)

I voted for new leaf!


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh its a tough choice between the star fragments or the houses  They would both look so cute with roses underneath of them! With the houses it would be like a garden and with the stars it would be a grassy field looking up at stars. 

Either way this is a very generous giveaway! I can’t believe Animal Crossing is 20 years old  best of luck to everybody


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy, happy, happy 20th anniversary Animal Crossing! Two of my favorite AC memories were getting a perfect town rating in New Leaf and 5 star rating in New Horizons.


----------



## Valeris (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy anniversary! I've so many memories associated with these games. Also bring back Champ for Horizons; with Porter mia his sprite can be used without it being much of an issue!


----------



## airpeaches (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy 20th Anniversary, Animal Crossing! 

Aw man, deciding the set for the poll was difficult! They're all really nice set prizes, ahh. I hope that whoever wins a set gets the one they're hoping for! As much as I was tempted by New Horizons, I went with City Folk!

Thank you so much for this though, such a fun and generous idea!


----------



## Aliya (Apr 14, 2021)

Thank you for the giveaway! I love the New Horizons star fragments so I chose that one.

I grew up playing Animal Crossing with my family and it was a huge part of my childhood. While I don’t play it as much anymore, I’m super thankful for the friends I’ve made because of ACNH!


----------



## OtakuTrash (Apr 14, 2021)

i voted for NH because i love the star fragments. they’re so pretty. good luck to everyone


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy 20th Anniversary, Animal Crossing!  What a nice milestone.

I think I've spent overall more hours into Animal Crossing games than into any other games out there. I also had with every title I played wonderful memories. Out of all titles, I would say New Horizons became my favorite, since I just love terraforming and outdoor decorating so much.


----------



## Mick (Apr 14, 2021)

Ooh, that's fun! Definitely voting for the star fragments because those are pretty much my favourite collectibles ever. Hoping it pays off! ^^


----------



## daisyy (Apr 14, 2021)

i met some of my best pals through animal crossing (and this forum!)


----------



## 0ni (Apr 14, 2021)

This is fun - all the sets are nice so it was hard to choose. Voted for the star fragments, though - They are really pretty.

My favourite memory has to be from the days when I first got the gamecube version - I had never heard of it, and was too young to be looking up reviews or really caring too deeply about that kind of stuff. My choice to get it was mostly based on the wacky box art lol.

I remember playing it the first few days and being wholly invested within the first few hours. I also remember getting verbally abused by all the cranky villagers - like, I got this cute little animal game _only to then be bullied by said animals?? _It was worth it in the long run, when the cranky villagers started slowly opening up and being a lot more kind to me I remember becoming really attached to them.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 14, 2021)

Man its been so long, I started with City Folk and I feel old  Thank you for the giveaway and this generosity. I chose the City Folk set, I always loved the feathers, they make me smile and grin thinking about the past on this forum and my own past with these games.


----------



## nammie (Apr 14, 2021)

This is so generous! I remember trying to get those New Leaf collectibles back in the day and I always missed the restock haha


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks for such an amazing giveaway  Happy 20 th birthday Animal Crossing   Here’s to many more happy years


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 14, 2021)

I never heard of Animal Crossing until I was watching my favorite YouTuber by the name Chuggaconroy on YouTube who did a lets play on New Leaf. I saw what that game was and I was like fascinated by how it was. That got me interested into giving it a try. Sadly I never had a 3DS at the time so I wasn't able to play New Leaf.

Then by the time Covid-19 Pandemic was confirmed in March 2020 it was the time that I got Animal Crossing New Horizons for the Nintendo Switch and it was the game that really helped me through the pandemic. Sure it has its issues but it wasn't for this game I would be so lost in my thoughts and not know what to do. So yeah Animal Crossing really saved my life. I know I criticized the game so many times in threads but I would not ignore the fact that it helped me during a difficult time. 

So I will give credit to New Horizons as much as I given this game a lot of criticism I won't deny it has really been part of my life now and its a game that I can always go back to whenever there is something new happen. For that I am grateful.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 14, 2021)

Thank you, Staff, for doing this! All the sets sound wonderful, but in the spirit of the anniversary, I voted for the balloons from Animal Crossing set.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 14, 2021)

Thank you for hosting this!

I started my AC journey in NL and I honestly wish I found this forum sooner. I remember hearing about it but never bothered to check it out. I'm not sure what my favourite AC memory is. Maybe I'll check if I can find any old screenshots.

I voted for the Animal Crossing set as I like the balloons and also the  pinwheel is one of my dream collectibles. I know it's unlikely I'll win it but you never know.

I wonder how popular the house set would have been without the restocks. I know I didn't vote for it purely because I got my mori from the restocks.​


----------



## buny (Apr 14, 2021)

yay thank you for doing this giveaway to celebrate that's awesome! ^^ good luck to everyone!!
i will share my first memory of animal crossing was when i was a child and i tried to play my brother's game (WW) only to open it and have to be lectured by resetti. My english wasn't good then so all i could understand was that a mad animal was yelling at me and not stopping so i cried and never picked up the game again for years LOL


----------



## Peach_Jam (Apr 14, 2021)

Wow what a fun giveaway, thank you so much! I voted for the New Horizons set since it was my first AC game and I'm quite partial to the pretty star fragments


----------



## jadetine (Apr 14, 2021)

I first encountered Animal Crossing when we rented it for the GameCube when I was in middle school. This was so many years ago! I'm happy the fan following has grown. I'm glad with rosy nostalgia just thinking about it.


----------



## oak (Apr 14, 2021)

I voted for City Folk cause wow all those feathers. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Halloqueen (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy 20th Anniversary to Animal Crossing! Time sure has flown by since those childhood days playing the GameCube game. There have been some bumps in the road, and a pothole here and there, but it's been a nice journey so far and I look forward to wherever we find ourselves with the series in the future.

Thanks for running this giveaway event. I voted for the Animal Crossing set since I like the balloon collectibles, need an original Blue Balloon currently, and because the Pinwheel is neat. Wouldn't mind the City Folk set winning either, since the Black Feather would be nice, though I don't see either of them overtaking the New Horizons set due to just how much the New Horizons set is dominating in the voting as of right now.


----------



## Aquilla (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy anniversary  I can't believe the franchise is already turning 20! Thank you staff for yet another lovely event  it was difficult to decide on one option, but I went with New Horizons - star fragments! I love everything celestial and they just look beautiful in every line-up I see! Good luck everyone ~


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Apr 14, 2021)

I voted for City Folk but the New Horizon set was a close second.


----------



## oranje (Apr 14, 2021)

I think one of my favorite memory of Animal Crossing was way back when during the first game on the GameCube. I'd come home after school and just chill with my favorite animal villagers and just relax and have fun without a care in the world.


----------



## Emmsey (Apr 14, 2021)

It was a tough choice but I went for the balloons hot off of cherry blossom recipe balloon farming! Still didn’t get them all


----------



## You got mail! (Apr 14, 2021)

Thank you for the opportunity! Definitely had some really good moments especially from new leaf.


----------



## Moonlight. (Apr 14, 2021)

i mainly checked out the animal crossing series because i saw a gif of lolly online (i think it was city folk?) and thought she was super adorable. but my first game was actually new leaf, have some calming memories associated with that game, i especially fondly remember playing it during rainy days.

i voted for the new horizons set, the star fragments are super pretty!


----------



## Oblivia (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy anniversary, AC! Nothing quite makes you feel old like seeing "20 years since X", let me tell ya...

Also, I can't be the only one who thinks the hat/hair combo of the OG Animal Crossing girl looks *exactly* like those paper hats we all made in elementary school, right? No?


----------



## deana (Apr 14, 2021)

Reading through some comments here has swayed me so I voted for star fragments 

but for the record I'll take any collectibles, please pick me


----------



## xlisapisa (Apr 14, 2021)

ෆ Happy 20th Anniversary, AC! ෆ 
By far one of my favorite series, I’m glad they made it this far and hoping for many more years to come! GC Animal Crossing is definitely the most memorable game of the series to me; makes me appreciate the carefree childhood I had just being able to sit around and play video games with my siblings. Some of the best and worst times (fighting to see who gets to play first) but overall just a fun time. As for the poll, that’s a toughie. Any prize would be great, but I think my favorite would have to be the feathers (city folk)! The houses and the star fragments was a close second!


----------



## Milleram (Apr 14, 2021)

Wow! Hard to believe it's been 20 years! I remember when I first started playing in 2002... XD


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Apr 14, 2021)

20 years, wow! I wish I still had my game cube, game, and memory cards, so I could go back and see what my town was like. I remember having Portia, Chevre, and an anteater name Nosegay. I was really disappointed that Rover wasn't moving to my town, too. I desperately wanted a cat, but never got one.


----------



## Ginkgo (Apr 14, 2021)

If there's one thing I hate the most it's a damn raffle. Entered I guess.

Also my dumbass voted before I even read the OP. I thought it was going to be one unique collectible in the style of the game's logo like the NH, HHD and NL leaves. But the pinwheel is superior in any case so


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Apr 14, 2021)

This is actually so sweet, & so soon after the last event. Thank y’all for making everyone a winner. <3 God, it’s really crazy how long I’ve been playing AC. I played the AC games all through school (K-12) now I’m finishing Uni with new horizons. Time really does fly, huh?


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 14, 2021)

20 Years already huh..
Where have the time gone?


----------



## Nougat (Apr 14, 2021)

I voted New Horizons  Thanks for organising!


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy 20th anniversary! It's strange to think that I've been playing Animal Crossing for the majority of my life. I started with Gamecube when I was around 5 years old, and no matter how much I've changed as a person it's remained my absolute favorite series of games. Really shows how this is something anyone can enjoy. Here's hoping it keeps going another 20 years!


----------



## aericell (Apr 14, 2021)

woot happy 20th anniversary to AC!

thank you staff for the opportunity


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Apr 14, 2021)

Thank you for this opportunity! I've only played New Horizons but I love it  I voted for the New Horizons set as the star fragment collectibles are pretty popular and there's a nice variation in colours.


----------



## JemAC (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy 20th Anniversary AC   Thank you for hosting another lovely giveaway, I voted for the New Horizons set as the star fragments are some of my favourite collectibles and I think a lot of people would be happy to have the chance to win the set of them, also after quite a big break from my AC games New Horizons was the one that reignited my love for the series so that set seemed very suitable.


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 14, 2021)

this really brightened my day. thanks for having another fun giveaway event  animal crossing is the best game series


----------



## King koopa (Apr 14, 2021)

happy 20th anniversary animal crossing! I voted for the new leaf prizes because they remind me of the mori's. (Yes I remember the great mori restock of 2021)
(I also feel old now because In four years, both me and wild world will be 20)


----------



## Insulaire (Apr 14, 2021)

I am one of the basic people who found out about the game thanks to the mega popularity of New Horizons. I'm still here and still on my ACNH island and I'm excited for the present and the future of the franchise!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Apr 14, 2021)

It's weird to think that Animal Crossing is already 20 years old. It's been an immensely important part of my life for many reasons and it's definitely one of, if not my favorite, game series of all time. I started with City Folk and worked my way backwards until New Leaf came out, and that game took over a good three or four years of my life. Overall, Animal Crossing holds a very special place in my heart and I hope that they continue to make games for the series for as long as they can.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Apr 14, 2021)

Basically voted the wrong thing but oh well. Sadly l don't have any favorite memories from WW, NL, CF and definitely no memories from NH because l'm still not allowed to play But l do miss 3 old friends from NL and l guess they're long gone because they haven't been active on 3ds and switch. Favorite memory when l first became friends with them l guess.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 14, 2021)

What a nice give away! Good luck to everyone, I'm personally hoping to win one of the New Leaf prizes or the New Horizons prizes, but they all seem pretty cool


----------



## Bluelady (Apr 14, 2021)

Woo! What an amazing giveaway! Thank you guys for hosting it.

My favorite memory is a two part. First one was when I introduced my niece to AC:NL. Since then she’s been my AC buddy. The second part is with my baby nephew. When I babysit him, I play an AC youtube playlist. He falls asleep every time.


----------



## mayor_christin (Apr 14, 2021)

What a fun way to celebrate this anniversary! Can’t believe it’s been 20 years! I’ve loved so many things about this series, with each game adding to my enjoyment. Happy to be here on this forum to celebrate with other fans!


----------



## Bob Zombie (Apr 14, 2021)

I voted for the New Leaf set as I like the houses personally. 

Happy Anniversary everyone!


----------



## milkyi (Apr 14, 2021)

oh man i can't believe animal crossing is already 20 years old ;_;


----------



## Kirbyz (Apr 14, 2021)

oh my, the prizes are crazy good!! im especially eyeing the city folk set, you can’t deny the feathers are some of the loveliest collectibles out there! thank you to jeremy and all staff for this huge giveaway, and good luck to all! all these sets sound fantastic and im sure anyone would be more than happy with any! 

edit: forgot to congratulate animal crossing on their 20th anniversary! cant believe i didn’t notice until now, as it’s one of my absolute favourite series! love seeing everyone on TBT celebrating this milestone


----------



## IonicKarma (Apr 14, 2021)

Thank you so much for this anniversary giveaway, hoping the star fragments win


----------



## Corrie (Apr 14, 2021)

Holy! These prizes are crazy!! Thank you so much for this!! My first AC game was Wild World and even though it has aged questionably, I'll still remember it fondly.


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 14, 2021)

What an amazing prizes! Good luck to everyone and let's make it another great year in AC!


----------



## Fye (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy 20th Animal Crossing! I started with Wold World so it's been about 16 years in the franchise for me


----------



## a potato (Apr 14, 2021)

I can't believe it's been 20 years! I'm glad to see the game doing so well.


----------



## dillydely (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy 20th birthday to AC! I've made so many friends and memories since I've started - thank you so much for the giveaway!


----------



## biibii (Apr 14, 2021)

ik my post content itself doesnt count towards the prize but i wanted to write why AC is so special to me! growing up, i struggled to socialize with other kids my age and always had interests they never found interesting, like AC (WW and GC) at the time. i spent all my time at school hoping to come home and play animal crossing! due to my social struggles, animal crossing provided a set of friends for me that i didnt have elsewhere, and i loved talking to my villagers so much! i remember laying down hand designed brick paths in my village when i was like 8 for HOURS. when i got to third grade, the bullying got really bad and had a lot to do with my isolated nature. my mom saw i was struggling a lot that year and bought me a wii with a preowned city folk game. i LOVED that game. the music of wild world, new leaf, and city folk still brings tears to my eyes. ACNL was available for purchase on my birthday going into sixth grade. i saved up all my birthday money to buy a 3DS and the game. ACNL introduced new features that allowed me to make tons of friends and spend all my time playing with them. that summer was so much fun for 11 year old me. animal crossing gave me a creative outlet, and friends when i otherwise was in a pretty low point in my life. joining tbt is one of the best choices i ever made and i love interacting with everyone on the forum so much!! thank you tbt staff for everything you do and i cant wait for next releases in the series <3


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 14, 2021)

Hooray for giveaways! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Jacob (Apr 14, 2021)

So exciting! I voted City Folk since I love the feathers.

20 years of animal crossing!! I was hoping all day yesterday that we would hear about a potential 20th ann. update in the game. As far as I know there's been no word of that. 
In this post I want to show my appreciation to my current NH villagers: Bob, Punchy, Peck, Murphy, Zell, Lopez, Beau, Vesta, Tammi, and bunnie. This is the first time I've actually liked all of my villagers, so NH has been pretty fun. Here's to 20 more years, and thanks for the giveaway :]


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 14, 2021)

Ah! So generous, thanks for offering such a fun giveaway and giving me a place to celebrate a game that’s been there for me since i was a kid! 

When you’ve been playing since you were a kid it’s pretty easy to collect a lot of memories of the games throughout the years. I think though that the best thing about this game is, how every time you are going through a dark period in life you can turn on a console and be transported to a lighter side of life. It helps lonely nights feel less lonely. Flip the leaf over and on the other side the same game that’s there to comfort you in a time of need is there to provide a fun way to play and bring people together. 

It’s that multifaceted level of charm that amazes me with AC. How lucky are we that whatever we can be going through whether good or bad we have a whole world waiting for us with adorable characters we’ve grown fond of over the years. 

I mean look at how far we’ve come from working for Tom Nook in the Cranny trying to pay your moving debts, that weird stint in the city, enjoying UFO sightings in a wild world, becoming a freakin MAYOR!, managing a campsite, to now making a life on a beautiful island. 

What a game.


----------



## Velo (Apr 14, 2021)

Thank you for this giveaway, bell tree staff! You guys spoil us so much.
The City Folk set is the most rad to me. I love the feathers!

I really should play the older games as more, I only have very vague memories of the games before New Leaf.
I do love flipping through the threads and screenshots of those older games on this forum too!


----------



## glow (Apr 14, 2021)

time 2 play ac gc as a tribute to when i first started playing ac 15 years ago


----------



## jefflomacy (Apr 14, 2021)

I love Animal Crossing. Thanks to everyone who has made it a fun game to play over the years.


----------



## nyx~ (Apr 14, 2021)

It's weird to think I've been playing this franchise basically all of my life. Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## duckykate (Apr 14, 2021)

ooooooooh excited


----------



## Mairmalade (Apr 14, 2021)

May RNG be kind to you all.   I see a lot of love for those gorgeous star fragments!


*While staff are not eligible for prizes/participation*, we are eligible to have fun sharing too! (I think! ..._think!_)

I've always been one to talk to myself/tell stories, and Animal Crossing has always helped me bring a lot of life to them. One of my favorite memories from Animal Crossing was back on the original GameCube game where I'd wake up extra early & excited for morning aerobics. I'd post motivational messages on the bulletin board, decorate my house to look like a hotel, and send out invitations to neighbors inviting them to stay while enacting make-believe conversations with them.

Happy 20th Birthday!


----------



## kiwikenobi (Apr 14, 2021)

New Leaf is my favorite Animal Crossing game, but I voted for the New Horizons set because the star fragments are so pretty.


----------



## Pupperina (Apr 14, 2021)

Thank you for the giveaway


----------



## marea (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy anniversary!! Thanks for hosting this giveaway!!


----------



## Kattea (Apr 14, 2021)

What a fun idea, thank you for the giveaway!


----------



## Bloodflowers (Apr 14, 2021)

happy anniversary Animal Crossing  

I won’t go into details but these games have got me through some very dark times. I’ll be forever thankful. 

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Pintuition (Apr 14, 2021)

I voted for City Folk but you really can't go wrong with any of those sets! I always wanted one of the feathers!

I may be newer to the game, having only been introduced to AC in 2017, but I have so many wonderful memories of playing AC games. Namely I think I found a great group of people who also play to be friends with. I'm so awkward and I'll never be the first to reach out so I'm happy they adopted me into their group. It was definitely also a bright spot during quarantine of the past year for me. I can't imagine not playing whatever AC game is released next. They've hooked me (hopefully) for life. Here's to 20 more years, Animal Crossing!!!!


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 14, 2021)

Gotta go with NL on this one, all are good choices though!


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy anniversary!

I voted for the New Horizon’s star fragments :3


----------



## N e s s (Apr 14, 2021)

Ravioli ravioli give me the formuoli


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks for this great giveaway!!!


----------



## duckvely (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy anniversary Animal Crossing! Thanks for the giveaway


----------



## Heyden (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy 20th AC!!!


----------



## maria110 (Apr 14, 2021)

Wow, that's an impressive history for the game and this forum. I'd be happy to win anything.


----------



## Damniel (Apr 14, 2021)

AC is no longer a teenager, welcome to your 20s!


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks for the giveaway. 
Hope to be playing Animal Crossing for many years to come.


----------



## Kronk (Apr 14, 2021)

New Horizons is the best thing to happen to video games in a long time. See you all at the grand opening of Rapture!


----------



## mogyay (Apr 14, 2021)

happy anniversary! ty for the giveaway, this is super fun    i voted for the fragments bc they're so pretty but my favourite game is either wold world or new leaf! this is making me feel like i should get back into new horizons though


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 14, 2021)

Voted for Animal Crossing for a SMIDGE of a chance to complete my balloon lineup. Also most of other collectables have either been 'recent', except the feathers.

I was first introduced to the series with City Folk, since my dad got it on the Wii. I liked it so much (from what I saw when he played) that I asked him to make me a character to so I could play. Later he found Wild World was a thing, which was great for me cause I already had a DS lite. I played WW every day right up until NL release. I remember being very excited for NL, even thou I saw literally no E3 stuff. I just knew another Animal Crossing game was coming out and I wanted it. I managed to get NL on release day, and played vigorously until NH was announced. At this point I did start actively following gaming news and such, so I saw stuff at E3 and followed AC related things online.

Animal Crossing is still one of my top fav series to this day, 10+ years later.


----------



## Moonlitnite (Apr 14, 2021)

This is an amazing idea- I started playing animal crossing on the GameCube with my younger sisters. Here we are as adults playing together again.


----------



## piske (Apr 14, 2021)

I have a soft spot in my heart for the feathers so I voted for the CF set! Thank you for this giveaway, and yay! Happy Anniversary, AC! <3


----------



## SarahSays (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy 20th AC! Shout-out to my dad for getting me Wild World when I was younger, how far we’ve come! 

Thank you, staff!!


----------



## warrior_kitty (Apr 14, 2021)

New horizons and bells money 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2021



SarahSays said:


> Happy 20th AC! Shout-out to my dad for getting me Wild World when I was younger, how far we’ve come!
> 
> Thank you, staff!!


I feel like this a big first for a lot of people


----------



## pup (Apr 14, 2021)

i didn't realize TBT has been around so long! thanks for this awesome giveaway. good luck folks! personally hoping for a dobutsu no mori collectible.


----------



## warrior_kitty (Apr 14, 2021)

pup said:


> i didn't realize TBT has been around so long! thanks for this awesome giveaway. good luck folks! personally hoping for a dobutsu no mori collectible.


 8 Dino how long 16? I loved it but never signed up ️-


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 14, 2021)

Cool giveaway. While i dont play new horizons anymore i still enjoy checking in on new leaf and wild world all these years later


----------



## faerie (Apr 14, 2021)

Always grateful this game seemed to come out at points in my life when I really needed it  Happy Anniversary !!


----------



## Kumori (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks for the giveaway, staff!


----------



## Seastar (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy anniversary! I started playing when New Leaf came out, then I joined this forum the next year.


----------



## warrior_kitty (Apr 14, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Happy anniversary! I started playing when New Leaf came out, then I joined this forum the next year.


Hey  umm have  I am new but how do you a post thanks


----------



## neoratz (Apr 14, 2021)

thank you for the opportunity!!! i voted for the animal crossing set cuz of the pinwheels but i'd be equally as happy to get the new leaf set cuz ive been wantin it for EVER.........

my first ac game was wild world and i used to do this goofy thing when i was little where i would go into a villagers house before they went to sleep, lay in their bed, close my ds for the rest of the night, and call it a sleepover. despite tangy being my childhood favorite, my most vivid memory of doing this is with anabelle!


----------



## warrior_kitty (Apr 14, 2021)

neoratz said:


> thank you for the opportunity!!! i voted for the animal crossing set cuz of the pinwheels but i'd be equally as happy to get the new leaf set cuz ive been wantin it for EVER.........
> 
> my first ac game was wild world and i used to do this goofy thing when i was little where i would go into a villagers house before they went to sleep, lay in their bed, close my ds for the rest of the night, and call it a sleepover. despite tangy being my childhood favorite, my most vivid memory of doing this is with anabelle!


Hi how do you post i am new


----------



## neoratz (Apr 14, 2021)

Cherry.Blossoms said:


> Hi how do you post i am new


don't worry, you've already posted! when they say " *post in this thread* " to enter it means just that, posting a reply to this thread :] your entry will be counted!


----------



## Dio (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy Anniversary! Even though I don't play NH as often anymore I still remember how fun it was the first month it came out ^_^


----------



## warrior_kitty (Apr 14, 2021)

neoratz said:


> don't worry, you've already posted! when they say " *post in this thread* " to enter it means just that, posting a reply to this thread :] your entry will be counted!


Ok thank I try and figure it out


----------



## rianne (Apr 14, 2021)

Well, at least there's a chance for everyone.  Thanks for all that you do, staff.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 14, 2021)

happy 20th animal crossing!! never thought it'd be one of the series i'd be most fond of!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 14, 2021)

wow congrats animal crossing you are older than me


----------



## windfall (Apr 14, 2021)

happy anniversary! can't believe how much time has flown by. 

thank you for all your hard work!


----------



## Asarena (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy anniversary! Thanks for the giveaway~


----------



## Alex10 (Apr 14, 2021)

happy anniversary animal crossing! it’s amazing how the series has grown from that first gamecube game until now. I only started playing from 2008 but growing up with this series has been really special!!


----------



## Goldenapple (Apr 14, 2021)

Can't believe it's been 20 years. Happy 20th Anniversary, thank you for the giveaway!


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 14, 2021)

oh man I’m late to the game! But happy that I happen to check on bell tree while I’m taking a break from packing. Happy 20th anniversary  and thanks for the giveaway! Would like to enter for the new horizon collectibles (star fragments)


----------



## Mayor Fia (Apr 14, 2021)

It's been 20 years already? I've been playing since GameCube version animal crossing time sure flies by!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 14, 2021)

Whoa, 20 years. That's a long while.


----------



## Jyurei (Apr 14, 2021)

This is such a nice giveaway! Thanks a lot. Happy 20th anniversary everyone


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy 20th anniversary, Animal Crossing!  My favorite memories from the series are still from having played the GameCube version with my sister many years ago and helping her finish her house upgrades.  Other than that I’ve had many great memories with the series throughout the years, though having my New Leaf town to this day, one that was decorated with the help of many people, is something I’ll cherish forever.  I think the best thing about this series is not how much you play, but who you play it with!


----------



## hollow (Apr 14, 2021)

happy birthday ac


----------



## Rosch (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy 20th Birthday to Animal Crossing, the series that I didn't think would become an integral part of my life. Thank you for all the wonderful memories. Here's looking forward to even better ones!!!


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks for the generous giveaway! And happy 20th to Animal Crossing!

One memory I have from Animal Crossing was back in 2013 (in New Leaf) when my friends and I used to have “sleepovers” in game— gather together at someone’s town, wear pajamas, and then leave our DSes on overnight while we slept alongside our characters. Early in the morning, we’d go to Tortimer Island and do tours together. It’s always been a fond memory of mine


----------



## .MOON. (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy Birthday AC! I voted for the star fragments because I think those are soo pretty and would love to have even one of them. Thanks for the giveaway.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 14, 2021)

this is a fantastic idea. big thanks in advance

as for my voting, I'm torn between city folk (want pink+purple feather, and the rest I could get some tbt off of), new leaf (getting an ordered houses set would be the only way I keep them this time), and new horizons (tbt, but also maybe the frags could grow on me more if I messed around with some of my own? wouldn't hurt anything at least). of course I don't expect to win a full set at all, but just thinking on if I was to. in the end though, I decided to give new leaf a small push. since it was currently lowest in the standing between the 3 options, when I checked results

animal crossing is fine, but I have all the balloons and aren't too big on the pinwheel personally. wild world, I legit feel sorry for, but that's just bad luck through no fault of its own. as all the poll choices are clearly themed with the individual games in mind, so it sadly just got the short stick here

btw, speaking of the franchise, and idk if anyone posted about it already, but fun fact for those unaware:




the animal crossing series was originally seemingly gonna be titled as a literal translation of どうぶつの森 (doubutsu no mori), before they changed it later to the 'animal crossing' title we're currently all familiar with


----------



## Kate86 (Apr 14, 2021)

So cool, thank you for the opportunity!
I picked the flower set because I like flowers, but any of them would be amazing.


----------



## heaven. (Apr 14, 2021)

i'm older than animal crossing...  

i was introduced to the series in 2013, when i bought new leaf for my 3ds on a whim. i fell in love immediately. i've gone on to play each title a fair amount, and always find myself coming back to the series for fun and comfort. new leaf and new horizons especially have gotten me through some rough times. this series will always be dear to my heart.


----------



## Matt0106 (Apr 14, 2021)

Thank you for the giveaway, and good luck to everyone  New Leaf was my first game and I'm very grateful for how far it brought me with the series. Now I've made a whole new set of memories with New Horizons, and I'm sure to make many more!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 14, 2021)

Wow this is a very cool giveaway, thank you!

I've only played New Leaf and New Horizons. Both very fun games with lots of great memories but nothing compares to when you are just starting out and discovering something new each day. I was literally mystified when playing New Leaf as I knew nothing about it and a new villager kept moving in every few days, I had no idea how long that would go on for! I miss that kind of mystery.

And with New Horizons, I was intrigued by not knowing how the rest of the island looked for a while until I could get the pole vault and ladder. Seeing hyacinth flowers blew my mind. I guess I am easy to impress


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy Anniversary! Thanks a bunch for the incredibly generous giveaway <3 Good luck to everyone else participating! ^w^


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Apr 14, 2021)

Yay! Happy 20th anniversary to one of my favorite series!

Thank you for this giveaway  @ TBT Staff, you've been amazing with all the events and I'm so happy I had the opportunity to get active again on the forums (and even more than I was in previous years).

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Aniko (Apr 14, 2021)

I started playing to Animal Crossing New Leaf in 2014. I was searching for a fishing game and someone lent me their game. It was quite addictive, I'm still playing to it every morning. I voted for the New Horizon star fragments because instead of buying some when I could, I decided to spend ALL my currency on the raffle to win the game...It was quite a few actually and...I lost 
I should have known I was unlucky in raffles... So I still regret not buying the white fragment and the others when I had the chance.


----------



## Toska (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy 20th birthday, Animal Crossing! I started playing about 8 years ago, and wow does time fly. I remember being super excited to play online for the first time in NL, along with so many other memories!

Thank you, staff, for hosting this kind giveaway! I love that everybody gets a prize of some sort.  Congrats for having the forum open for so long to see four new games release!


----------



## Vsmith (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy Anniversary Animal Crossing!!! 
The New Horizons set sounds nice but it was really hard to pick so I chose the tbt bells. 
Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 14, 2021)

Awhh, what a nice little event to celebrate the games! I voted for TBT since is the thing i struggle to get the most haha.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 14, 2021)

happy 20 yrs of memories!!!


----------



## kurisu (Apr 14, 2021)

20 years! i only started playing when new leaf came out, but i cherish so many memories that i’ve made thanks to the series. i hope i can continue playing and making memories for years to come. 

and ofc thank you to the admins for hosting this giveaway!


----------



## Lynnatchii (Apr 14, 2021)

Wow, Animal Crossing is older than me lol (not surprised) i should've vote the new horizons one eeeeee


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 14, 2021)

Voted for the New Leaf lineup because I love the house collectibles a lot!
Thank you for this giveaway, it's really kind of you guys! Happy 20 years to Animal Crossing, you've changed my life for the better and I couldn't be happier. ❤


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Apr 14, 2021)

I voted New Horizons, but it was really a tie for New Horizons and New Leaf! Can’t believe I’ve been playing since New Leaf, and happy 20 years Animal Crossing!!


----------



## BetsySundrop (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy Anniversary! My favorite memories from early Animal Crossing (on game cube!) were: the dump, burying trash, using the post office for extra storage, and laying out paths for acre borders so i could (finally) get a perfect town score, and mostly- the music! 

I only discovered this forum playing New Horizons, and really love it.


----------



## Chynna (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy anniversary Animal Crossing! Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## Vanida (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy birthday animal crossing!!! You’ve been around since before I was born so growing up youve been there with me. Playing wild world with my sister growing up was literally my childhood lol


----------



## Blink. (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy 20th Anniversary Animal Crossing! 

I won't forget the day I had homebrew on my Wii just to make the outside of my ACCF Museum look pretty. Lots of Jacob's Ladders and pine trees


----------



## RollingAntony (Apr 14, 2021)

New Horizons is my first Animal Crossing game and it has made me a fan of the series. I'm excited to see what the future holds for the franchise and I'm eager to be part of it. Although the franchise was already a big-one sales wise, I'm also hyped to see how much higher NH can go!

Even if I end up playing less and less NH as time goes by, this game will always hold a special place on my heart. Not only because I've loved the awesome world it introduced me to, but because it is the first videogame my mom has truly played- sharing my love with videogames with her has been amazing.

Congrats to the TBT staff team for keeping the forum for so long!


Here's to another 20+ years of Animal Crossing. If they ever do a Pokémon Crossing spin-off I'm going to die.


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 14, 2021)

Thank you, Jeremy and staff!! Awesome giveaway!! 
HAPPY 20th ANNIVERSARY 
I have played Animal Crossing on every platform since it was released (please bow to my ancientness )  
I remember when my sister first told me that I need to play this new game and I said meh  ... little did I know that would become well and truly hooked for life! I chose City Folk for nostalgia (because of the friends and fam I played obsessively with - GameCube) but I love every category!!
I lurked around on the forum for a long time before joining in 2014 ... I am absolutely loving New Horizons and ridiculously happy about every update!! I will probably die with my Switch in my hands - don’t be shocked  that’s a happy prospect!   LOL


----------



## Geoni (Apr 14, 2021)

Gotta go with the OG Population Growing so I say balloons!


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks so much for the giveaway! This is extremely generous of you.  Happy 20th anniversary of animal crossing to you all!


----------



## Parkai (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh my goodness! Happy 20th anniversary! Voted for the star fragments bc they were so pretty


----------



## CuteYuYu (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy 20th anniversary!!  and thanks for the giveaway!~ My first Animal Crossing game was Wild World, which was a big part of my childhood. There’s some stuff that i’ll never forget such as how savage Resetti was and shooting down Gulliver’s ufo lol. I’ll always cherish those memories I had spending all-nighters playing the game and working on my town. I’m glad New leaf and New Horizons was able to let me experience that feeling of discovering something new for the first time again, while also giving a sense of familiarity.


----------



## warrior_kitty (Apr 14, 2021)

this is hard

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2021



Piggleton said:


> Happy 20th animal crossing!


so old


----------



## Cristaaaaal (Apr 14, 2021)

These games mean so much to me. The joy that it's brought me is immeasurable. This community is super great! The giveaway is very exciting!  ❤


----------



## Kuroh (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy 20th Anniversary to Animal Crossing!!  Thank you so much for hosting the giveaway 

I've been playing since City Folk, but would love to play the earlier games as well ~ One of my favorite memories is how Tom (the cat) villager was in my City Folk and New Leaf as a starting villager without resetting


----------



## warrior_kitty (Apr 14, 2021)

Kuroh said:


> Happy 20th Anniversary to Animal Crossing!!  Thank you so much for hosting the giveaway
> 
> I've been playing since City Folk, but would love to play the earlier games as well ~ One of my favorite memories is how Tom (the cat) villager was in my City Folk and New Leaf as a starting villager without resetting


woah on a youtube video somone has biskit in wild word city fol and new leaf with out reseting


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 14, 2021)

I'm having voters remorse and am now wishing I voted for wildworld  but I still love the original Animal Crossing's set! either of those first two would be so so incredible


----------



## Chris (Apr 14, 2021)

Mairmalade said:


> *While staff are not eligible for prizes/participation*, we are eligible to have fun sharing too! (I think! ..._think!_)



Wait... we're allowed to have fun!?


----------



## Hanami (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy 20th anniversary to Animal Crossing  I love the series so much. My first AC game was New Leaf, and playing it helped me get through a rough patch. In retrospect, the series has changed me for the better. Cliché as it is, it's taught me to appreciate the little things and was one of a few things that made me realize what career field I want to pursue


----------



## Mairmalade (Apr 14, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Wait... we're allowed to have fun!?


You heard it here first. Happy 20th, Vris! ❤


----------



## Kamzitty (Apr 14, 2021)

I can’t believe I’ve played every animal crossing since wild world oml. Good luck everyone!! <3


----------



## Hatori (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy 20th anniversary to Animal Crossing! Definitely one of my favorite game series of all time, I remember first playing it on the Gamecube when my cousins and I had sleepovers. Such fun times this series has given me!


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 14, 2021)

Happy 20th AC!  

ACWW was my first animal crossing game! I was in high school then. I had forgotten about the franchise after I graduated but curiosity and nostalgia for that "cute animal game" lead me to search about it online a few years later... which lead me to ACNL... and this forum! After ACNL I was hooked and here I still am today! I would say ACNL is my favourite game in the series but ACWW will always hold a special place in my heart. It's also my favourite soundtrack! If I could vote it would go to ACWW. White feather


----------



## allie.rosa (Apr 14, 2021)

good luck everyone!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Apr 14, 2021)

I'd like to enter. Thank you!

I so wish I would have been here since the very beginning but I suppose being active for at least the past few months isn't bad.

My favorite Animal Crossing memory is making my pets residents in Population Growing and my sister joining me in this. That was a long time ago.


----------



## alv4 (Apr 14, 2021)

I'm loving this.
20 years it's a looong time.


----------



## IslandDreams (Apr 14, 2021)

Whoo! Would love to win. I voted for TBT bells (not sure why lol)


----------



## Lightspring (Apr 15, 2021)

Woah! I’m super excited for this! I’ve played only New Leaf and New Horizons though I wish I played the older ones. Thank you TBT and happy 20th anniversary!


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Apr 15, 2021)

I’m a newbie to the series, new horizons is my first animal crossing game. However, I love it so much, I feel like it incorporates all the things I have always been looking for or liked in other games. I thought initially it would be a passing fancy for me. But after over 1600 hours game play and no sign of getting tired of it, it feels like this obsession is here to stay. Luckily, I found this community on TBT to experience the joys and agonies of no fish bait crafting, botched releases, and villagers who love instant muscle suits with me 

thanks so much!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Apr 15, 2021)

I would love to enter! Any one of the prizes would be great to win. I’ve been playing since Wild World, but I think my real first AC game I really started playing is New Horizons. I just love the character customization so much.


----------



## Zakira (Apr 15, 2021)

Thank you for this awesome giveaway! The prizes are all amazing!! I've only been playing acnh for less than a year so its crazy to find out that the animal crossing series is so old. Happy 20th anniversary to animal crossing and good luck to everyone entering the giveaway!


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Apr 15, 2021)

I was tempted to just write "post" as an entry for prizes, but I guess as one of the members that has played the games since the original GC game, I should say something more lol. Doesn't feel like that long ago that I first got the game with my brother and neighbor, and we all moved into the town of SUNYSIDE (yes just like that lol). I even still remember most of my starting villagers. Bob, Piper, Aurora, Hank, and two randos who I cannot recall, thank you for introducing me to this wonderful series.

EDIT: I just remembered, one of those two randos was Sue. E, how could I forget!
I think the last one, the cranky, was... Either Vladimir or one of the cranky wolves, it was too long ago.


----------



## porkpie28 (Apr 15, 2021)

Wow it has been a long time I started playing with new leaf


----------



## vanivon (Apr 15, 2021)

happy 20th anniversary, Animal Crossing and thank you for this giveaway! i've been with the series since the Gamecube (and that one to date is still my favourite in the series) and it's kind of amazing to look back and see how far AC has come from the N64 to now :')

i think my favourite memory is probably the first time i ever got to visit another town? which was my own since i had two memory cards, but i was so excited to be able to travel since before i got my second Gamecube memory card every time i took the train it'd just fade to black and then pop me back out at my own station. it was really, really neat to be able to go somewhere else even if that somewhere else was another town i already owned!
(runner-up memory is when my girlfriend and i went on a swim date after the summer update dropped in NH since we wanted to test diving )


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 15, 2021)

I guess I’ll post to enter in the giveaway  my first animal crossing was the GameCube version. Before I owned it, I would rent it at one of those places to rent DVD’s and stuff. I don’t know how long I played the game before I realized those leaves in my inventory were items and if I placed them in my house they were furniture. I was pretty young and a bit confused as to why the leaf was called a fridge (or some kind of furniture, it was quite some time ago lol)


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 15, 2021)

From the days of clumsily copying town tunes off of gamefaqs lists to today... 20 years, huh?  Time flies.
For some reason Wolfgang was always in my town in every game, up until New Horizons? How mysterious. Happy Anniversary AC! Here's to 20 more years of Wolfgang


----------



## vinardea (Apr 15, 2021)

Thank you for the giveaway!
And Happy Birthday, Animal Crossing! 

Though I had never played any other games from the series besides New Leaf, it became a great part of my life and one of my favourite games ever. It's so fun and relaxing and helps me to cope with my real-life problems. I don't even know where would I be now if not for this game...


----------



## michealsmells (Apr 15, 2021)

While Wild World and City Folk will always be my favorite AC games simply for the memories I have of them (WW being my first, City Folk being there for me), I gotta go with the New Leaf collectibles. The houses are just so cute! I also just kinda love how Japanese characters look. The balloons and star fragments were tempting though.

That all said- happy anniversary Animal Crossing! Thank you for being a shining beacon of happiness. Thank you mom and dad for getting me Wild World way back when. Thank you Rocco for being the first villager I ever spoke to and thank you for returning to live with me on Utopia. Thank you Sally, way back in Wild World, for giving me your picture and being my best friend. Thank you Shrunk for making me laugh. Thank you Nook for getting me a house that I don't even have to pay off! Thank you Moe for being my best friend and neighbor back in City Folk. Thank you Pascal, for your wisdom. Thank you Blathers and Celeste for honestly expanding my interest in fish, bugs, fossils, the stars, and even art. Thank you to Kapp'n for your songs. And thank you Rolf and Rooney for sending me letters when I would open up New Leaf after months when I was at my lowest. 
Thank you Bell Tree for fostering such an inclusive and sweet community, full of kind and talented people!

And finally, even if you aren't all that great compared to the other games in the series- thank you for coming out when you did, New Horizons.

I didn't mean to get so sappy but AC really is great and its wild to think its been 20 years since the first game came out. Like- AC is older than me. By over two full years. And came to NA on the year of my birth. That's absolutely wild to me...


----------



## BluebearL (Apr 15, 2021)

Entering! Animal Crossing has always been a relaxing and important game to me- Wild World (my entry to the series) and New Leaf will always be my favourites purely for the nostalgia but New Horizons is plenty of fun as well. I voted for City Folk because I love feathers, but all of the sets are lovely! Thank you for this giveaway and good luck to everyone.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 15, 2021)

Good luck everyone, and happy 20th anniversary Animal Crossing!


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 15, 2021)

Oh man, I hope I win something cool!


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Apr 15, 2021)

Happy 20th Birthday Animal Crossing!! ​I can't believe we've come this far. Animal Crossing was my first game that I remember playing with my brother on our GameCube when we were little! We were extremely poor, but we begged and begged until we got a second hand console and this game. It's hard to believe that almost 20 years down the line it's still my favourite game and a game I have played daily (be it for 5 minutes or 5 hours!) for the last 9ish years solid!! 


But of course my expeirence of the game would not have been the same without TBT! I joined back in 2014 and still try and keep updated (and definitely participate in all the AMAZING events they put on!). 

My best memory on TBT is a tie between being picked as a Judges choices for their art contest in 2016! It was completely unexpected and made me SO SO happy! To this day, my crescent wand is my favourite collectable!) 

The other memory is a time when, just after NH came out, I was trying to get Audie for my island (my grandma had died not long before it came out and her name was Audie). I didn't have enough to keep bidding for her, but that's when several generous and kind-hearted TBT members stepped in and started bidding on my behalf, just so I could have her! In the end it didn't work out, and I got her off another member for a more reasonable price, but I'll never forget the warm, cuddly feeling of members of the TBT community coming together to try and win me Audie, even though they also wanted her, because they could see how much she meant to me. That night I definitely went to sleep crying- but for all the best reasons!


----------



## Lt.Savior (Apr 15, 2021)

I was a 8 year boy when i received a Nintendo Entertainment System from my brother in law. I have 2 older sisters we differ like 10 years. I was totally in awe and could not think of anything else, then playing my Nintendo. I only had Mario And Duck Hunt but i could not get any other games. Too expansive. Then we went to an bazaar one day and they sold Nintendo games for really cheap. Again my brother in law bought me another game. Kung Fu. I still remember how happy i was a memory i treasure.

After that i remember selecting my friends who had an Nintendo or Super Nintendo and begged them to play at their house. The money I've spend at our local video store to hire games, it's unbelievable.

When i was 15 i worked at a toy store and could buy the Nintendo 64 for cheap and was over the moon. I remember Super Mario 64 was a revelation i could not imagine a game where this was possible. To walk around everywhere i wanted. It was truly a new age where everything was possible. It was in the air, the technical future. Especially when i played Zelda Ocarina of Time. I saw colors and lights I've never had seen before in gaming and Zelda is my most favorite game.

At that store i also bought but the Cube and that was my first introduction with Animal Crossing. I remember not understanding anything of it. But that was also the time i had little time for gaming. School and friends took so much time from me i had to give all my console to my little nephew and nieces. I just had not the room in my little 2 room apartment.

I totally missed out on the Cube, Wii, WiiU and Switch era. I totally forgot Nintendo even existed. I did play some games but only on the PC. But now I've settled down and a few years ago i saw a Nintendo Odyssey ad on tv and bought the Switch with Odyssey and also Splatoon 2. I felt the same excitement when i first recieved my first Nintendo console. And wow i love the Switch so much. Especially Splatoon and of course Animal Crossing. I love to decorate and collect and the Bell Tree Forums are such lovely and kind people. I visit this website every day.

Happy anniversary Animal Crossing and Bell tree!


----------



## AtomicNyx (Apr 15, 2021)

Entry: Animal Crossing 20th Anniversary!! 

I joined the series late, but even then I have found friends here because of it. Each and every one more thoughtful, generous and creative! I love the community and I cant wait to see what else ACNH is sending our way ♡♡♡


----------



## Rowlet28 (Apr 15, 2021)

My first AC game was Wild World, I can't believe its been a long time since then... Good luck to everyone participating!


----------



## Clock (Apr 15, 2021)

ACWW was the first AC game I played even though I didn't get to play it that much at all and I played NL more.
Good luck to the participants and happy anniversary!!


----------



## azurill (Apr 15, 2021)

Happy 20th anniversary Animal Crossing.

I have been playing since gamecube. It has been so much fun. Each game has been amazing. One of my many memories of New Horizons is trying to get my favorite villager Aurora to move to my island. She came at the perfect time. I found her at my campsite a couple of days before I was bringing home my puppy Aurora. So when I went to get puppy Aurora , penguin Aurora was wondering around my island.


----------



## Yanrima~ (Apr 15, 2021)

Happy 20th anniversary!

As someone whose introduction to the series is New Leaf, it’s amazing how far we have come and the community is growing bigger ever since.


----------



## KittenNoir (Apr 15, 2021)

Ahh this is so cool the New Horizons Collectables would be amazing to win as it would be a lovely memory of me joining TBT when New Horizons came out


----------



## boring (Apr 15, 2021)

i didnt realise they aligned with the prizes but idc,,,, wild world is the best game


----------



## joey ^_^ (Apr 15, 2021)

Gosh thank you for this generous giveaway!!! What a nice way to celebrate the anniversary ahuhuhu


----------



## xXSweetChaosXx (Apr 15, 2021)

Thank you for such an amazing giveaway! 

I would love to enter in the hopes of winning some tbt bells   

Happy Birthday Animal Crossing!


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 15, 2021)

It was definitely between the balloons or the star frags, but I had to vote balloons just for the pinwheel oppurtunity  

Thanks for hosting the giveaway!


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Apr 15, 2021)

Honestly, I haven't got the chance to play any older versions of Animal Crossing yet. So far, I only played both New Leaf and New Horizons. Both games are good. And also, I didn't realise that the franchise is already 20 years old! I am glad of being part of that journey. Let's hope that Nintendo will keep this franchise alive for new generations to come.


----------



## JellyLu (Apr 15, 2021)

Thank you for the giveaway!

I've been with Animal Crossing since it's days on the GameCube and I've loved it ever since! I even remember all of my villagers from back then and they all have a special place in my heart ;u; I met my favorite, Whitney shortly after upon further releases! The game bring me so much joy (even though my island is garbage). I'm happy to celebrate 20 years and look forward to enjoying many more


----------



## Felix Felicis (Apr 15, 2021)

Nice giveaway! Very generous! 
I remember being in a café asking my grandparents for Animal Crossing Wild World, but I've just received it days later; I don't remember a lot (Ploucville with its feathers) and Resetti of course, but I know I had very good memories because I bought New Leaf the day it was released! I enjoyed it a lot, especially the island and its minigames; it is really a fun game! Of course, I bought New Horizons as well, but lost money: because of the virus, the shops were closed the 20th and I had to book it from internet. Normally, it was about to come the 19th and I waited all day in front of my window. Finally I bought another version of the game (digital? I don't know the term in use) to play at midnight. My copy was released in my letterbox at 9 am lol I've lost 60 euros something like that and I haven't even began the game at all! Just did the beginning again and again! 

I've played Pocket Camp and felt in love with all the furnitures but the game is not that fun. I enjoyed Happy Home Designer a lot as well! First time we could decorate outside our houses and having hospital or even restaurant!


----------



## river (Apr 15, 2021)

reading everybody's favorite memories from the game really warms my heart   here's to two decades of Animal Crossing!!

me and the game have been around for almost the same amount of time, but I wish I could remember how old I was when I first found out about it...

we had borrowed a couple DS games from a family friend when me and my brother got the console one Christmas, and for some reason my interest went straight to Wild World. I couldn't really play all that much because the game kept crashing, I couldn't read english at that time so I had no ideia what that angry mole kept yelling at me about! Me and Resetti are old, old friends....

anyways, years later when we eventually got ourselves a Wii I finally got City Folk for myself, and ever since the world of this game (the music, the characters) have been ingrained in my brain and are a part of me

I am so happy that a few years after that I bumped into this lovely community, and now even when I take breaks from actually playing I always end up coming back here to check in with the community

This is a very special place  happy anniversary everyone!


----------



## DerpyOnion (Apr 15, 2021)

Jeremy said:


> View attachment 368837​
> 
> Twenty years ago on this day, Dōbutsu no Mori released in Japan for the Nintendo 64, starting the Animal Crossing series! The game was re-released on the GameCube later in the year, eventually coming to North America in 2002, which is when it was first given the name Animal Crossing. The Bell Tree was opened just a couple of years later in 2004 and we've seen four more game releases since then. We're celebrating the game's twentieth anniversary with a special forum collectible and bell giveaway!
> 
> ...


Wow! I can't wait!


----------



## Wildtown (Apr 15, 2021)

Wow that Animal crossing, New Leaf, & new Horizons collectible packs are looking pretty stacked, Thanks staff!


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Apr 15, 2021)

Thanks for the giveaway! I have so many memories from playing New Leaf. Those days were great. Cheers to 20 years!


----------



## Pendar (Apr 15, 2021)

My wife played the original Animal Crossing game in 2002 when it came to North America. It was absolutely unreal how much time she invested into it. She was obsessed with it. She loves New Horizons and is playing it just as obsessively. I've been playing since March 2020 and have really enjoyed it alot especially being able to talk to and travel to other people's islands all around the world has been a great outlet during the pandemic. Thanks for this opportunity to acquire some of the hard to get collectibles it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 15, 2021)

My favorite memory is shooting Gulliver down in Wild World.


----------



## LeenaM (Apr 15, 2021)

Thanks for this giveaway, happy 20 years to AC! I'd love to get the New Horizon pack, the star fragments are so pretty


----------



## loveclove (Apr 15, 2021)

Happy birthday AC!

I discovered the game during the pandemic and it brought lightness and happiness to my days for about 600 hours, and for that I am very grateful!  I can see myself playing the next games and sharing them with my kids

Very excited for the possibility to get a feather or a star fragment!


----------



## Fantasyland (Apr 15, 2021)

Nothing has gotten me into AC the way that this forum has. So I'm not just celebrating Animal Crossing games, I'm also celebrating the community!!! Thank you Bell Tree Forums for giving me a home to this passion, for linking fans together, and for maintaining the most honest and kind marketplace community. And thank you Nintendo for having continued faith in this objectively silly game! I hope to see a lot of AC in the future! See y'all in 10 years!


----------



## ReeBear (Apr 15, 2021)

My favourite memories of ACNH are definitely visiting people and having people visit me!
I set up a Japanese tea house in my town and when my friend from Japan visited she said that it was like Japan and she was probably just being kind but it still made me so happy <3 We also compared  villager names (and she confirmed Chachamaru/Dom is also v popular in Japan  )


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 15, 2021)

20 years already? Wow, it's almost as old as me! 
Let's hope for many more fun years of Animal Crossing 

Thank you for the giveaway, great idea!


----------



## Zerous (Apr 15, 2021)

Aww this is really nice, thank you for the opportunity!
 My first game was wild world, which I picked up second hand when I was around 7. I really enjoy it and still miss some of its features, such as the music, the message board, constellations and the flea market haha, and I remember somehow spending so much time just running around my town, talking to my villagers, or playing on local wireless with a friend. ☺
I adored new leaf, and am now really enjoying new horizons, and tbh am pleasantly surprised of how large the series has become.
These games mean so much to me, and hold so many memories and experiences from over the years 

I voted for the ac collectables though (mainly because of the pinwheel), although I also really like the new horizons ones


----------



## Valzed (Apr 15, 2021)

Thank for the fun giveaway! Sadly, I discovered Animal Crossing through New Leaf so I've not had the pleasure of playing the whole series. I truly loved NL though & am currently loving NH. I hope the AC franchise is around for at least another 20 years.


----------



## Aurita (Apr 15, 2021)

happy 20th animal crossing!  thank you for this giveaway!


----------



## cornimer (Apr 15, 2021)

Thanks for doing this, what an exciting giveaway! The banner on the first post of the thread makes me so nostalgic


----------



## Biyaya (Apr 15, 2021)

Thanks for the giveaway! I'm ready for my 50 bells. Bhaha

It would be really cool to win the purple star fragment or a pink rose though. The NL and NH lineups are my favorites of the sets.


----------



## ForeverSoaring (Apr 15, 2021)

This giveaway is such a lovely idea! Thank you staff! :,D


----------



## Antonio (Apr 15, 2021)

What's everyone favorite part of the forums?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Apr 15, 2021)

omg this giveaway is such a cool idea thank youu


----------



## pochy (Apr 15, 2021)

thanks for the giveaway! my first game was acww, and i can remember not knowing how to connect to the wifi or how to pay off my loan until months later. i was confused for a while  i voted for the acgc collectibles since i think the balloons are pretty, but 50 bells is also awesome,,


----------



## Bowserlab (Apr 15, 2021)

My first ever game was wild world i lost my original wild world game but I have one I bought couple years ago along with new leaf I love animal crossing games they r so cute


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Apr 15, 2021)

Bells. Give the winner bells. please be me !

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2021

OH WAIT I LOVE THIS GIVEAWAY EVERYONE WILL LITERALLY GET SOMETHING!! EPIC IDEA ! I just want bells so I can use them to get a prismatic egg! :3

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2021

Also !! I was first introduced to Animal Crossing New Leaf !! It was by far my favorite game like ever! Its funny how I got it because at the time I asked for Wild World but my dad was like "nah i'mma get my daughter the latest and greatest gift for her 8th birthday" so he surprised me with a 3ds and Animal Crossing New Leaf ! It was a red 3ds and I spent thousands of hours playing that game  (literally thousands no exaggeration ) sadly all three of my towns had gotten corrupted and stopped working and one got lost (yes my dad bought me three 3ds's and like 4 copies of the game ) but I am very grateful for the game and its memories because of that I moved on to New Horizons and play it when I can and even bought my sister a switch lite and her own copy of the game so we can play together  ! I'm so grateful for the games without it the greatest forum ever wouldn't exist I don't think! THANK YOU NINTENDO AND BELL TREE !!


----------



## Arckaniel (Apr 15, 2021)

thank you so much for the giveaway!


----------



## amemome (Apr 15, 2021)

Happy anniversary, Animal Crossing! I voted for the star frags because they're one of my favorites!


----------



## FantasticHaxorus (Apr 15, 2021)

Thank you for the giveaway! This forum has some lovely people on it.


----------



## Maiana (Apr 15, 2021)

_Thank you so much for the giveaway!_
Happy Anniversary Animal Crossing! To think that this game is my age is insane! It was-- and still is a big part of my life to relieve stress. <3
My first game was Population's Growing, and I am so glad I got to grow up & see this beautiful series evolve over time!


----------



## Lanstar (Apr 15, 2021)

I wish you all (including me x) ) good luck with the giveaway!

Animal Crossing... Well, at first, I never knew the appeal of the franchise. I was originally a fan of Pokemon Games, and wanted to find a game to keep me occupied until Pokemon Sun/Moon came out in 2016. It was New Leaf I chose, and I was just amazed by all the depth and customization it had.

At first, though, it was a rough ride: The I got struck and maddened by the unpredictable moving system, and deleted my first town after a month. That was also when I got to play Pokemon Moon - and there I noticed how shallow that game was in comparison - and the removed things that I loved about the older Pokemon games were the immersive aspects I liked in Animal Crossing.

Ever since, while I still discuss Pokemon titles, I haven't bought a Pokemon game ever since, and thoroughly enjoy Animal Crossing so much more.


----------



## litilravnur (Apr 15, 2021)

20 years already!? Time flies so quickly 
I got into the franchise just because it looked really cute but never imagined it will lead to having a lifesaver when I needed it and that I'd find amazing people to play with and befriend.

Hope to continue making good memories and good friends all thanks to AC


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 15, 2021)

i'd love to enter please! thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## kayleee (Apr 15, 2021)

I remember renting Animal Crossing for the GameCube from blockbuster like 500 times as a kid. Finally my parents just bought it for me because they had probably spent the equivalent of the retail price in rental fees LOL 

I can't believe it's been 20 years!! I wonder how my GC town is doing


----------



## Bobbo (Apr 15, 2021)

Happy 20th Anniversary Animal Crossing! You have provided me years of fun and comfort! 

When I had a bad day, I knew I could go to my island and settle in and fraternize with old friends!

Thanks to the mods and TPTB for this great contest!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Apr 15, 2021)

Thank you for the giveaway! Crazy to think it's been 20 years since Animal Crossing was first released, and close to 19 years since it was first released in North America. Hard to believe that when I first got the game in 2002, that I'd play all main series games to some degree and be playing the latest main game in the series daily in 2021.

As for the prize set in the giveaway, I picked the New Horizons group of collectibles since I love those star fragments (and wouldn't mind another red star fragment, heh), though I fully know my luck with raffles/giveaways on the forums is horrid so I won't be winning it.


----------



## kazumix (Apr 15, 2021)

fun fact: animal crossing's birthday is also my grandpa's birthday, and he loves animal crossing (especially New Leaf)!!


----------



## digimon (Apr 15, 2021)

omg happy 20th anniversary animal crossing!! thank you for the countless hours of fun


----------



## DaCoSim (Apr 15, 2021)

Happy 20th AC!!! Soooo many years of memories! I got this game in December 2003 and have been hooked ever since. Thank you TBT for so many years of added fun! I had to vote for the original cuz that’ll always be where my first luv lies!


----------



## RedPanda (Apr 15, 2021)

My favorite memory of the series is learning that the game was in real-time. There was something so magical about it to me. When it was Christmastime, I was enchanted by the fact that the trees had colorful lights on them. That will always be one of my favorite aspects of this universe.


----------



## mrbosshead (Apr 15, 2021)

Favorite memory is playing during Christmas in all the games since I was 5. There's something so magical about the winter vibes and Jingle.


----------



## PeachTea04 (Apr 15, 2021)

My favourite memory, I think after years of playing wild world, my friend finally got the T&T emporium and we didn't know it was a thing, cuz we were too young to be using the internet and search stuff up. But we were so surprised, and I got my hair done in the game for the first time and I remember being so amazed, my friend and I were just screaming on the couch in excitement XD


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 15, 2021)

wow, i can't believe i've been playing animal crossing for almost 20 years!


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 15, 2021)

I remember staring at CityFolk in a local Toys R Us wondering "Should I buy that? It looks cool."

I wonder what my life would be like if that was my first game vs new leaf


----------



## zilong67 (Apr 15, 2021)

Thanks for the event!


----------



## Sarah3 (Apr 15, 2021)

Wow, this is such an amazing giveaway! Thanks so much! Looking forward to seeing what prize I win, along with everyone else! Good luck to all.


----------



## sally. (Apr 15, 2021)

i can't believe it's been 20 years!! my first game was wild world and animal crossing became my favourite game ever since. my favourite memory was how excited i got when booker had free items for me in the lost and found lol! thanks for this exciting giveaway!


----------



## OswinOswald (Apr 15, 2021)

I voted for the New Leaf set. I think the Doubutsu no Mori logo is just so universal for the whole series!
My younger brother introduced me to Animal Crossing on GameCube. He wanted someone to play with him and live in his town, so he made a character for me. It was great on the 3DS, because even though we lived across the country, we both had 3DSs and would visit each other's towns frequently. I'm glad New Horizons was really popular, because I visited a lot of casual gamer friends through Animal Crossing that I wouldn't have had a chance to hang out with in real life, both due to the pandemic and just how far away I live from most of my friends. I think because my brother and I had been playing Animal Crossing for so long, however, I was a way more hardcore Animal Crossing player than most of my friends hehe. As hardcore as you can be for a chill game like Animal Crossing, anyway 
Here's to another 20 years to come!


----------



## Newbiemayor (Apr 15, 2021)

My first ac game was new leaf but I loved it so much I wanted to play city folk. Haven't got my hands on ww or og animal crossing yet but I'd like to.


----------



## Parkai (Apr 15, 2021)

happy anniversary, Animal Crossing!


----------



## Taj (Apr 15, 2021)

Thanks for the giveaway. Please don’t remind me of my abandoned Wild World town again tho


----------



## Bluebellie (Apr 15, 2021)

Thank you for the giveaway! All the collectibles are lovely


----------



## Mr.Fox (Apr 15, 2021)

Nice giveaway! 20 years worth of good memories from AC/CF/NL/NH.

I skipped WW and I've always regretted it...


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Apr 16, 2021)

This has been the best forum community I have ever been in, and seriously I cannot be more grateful. WW, NL and NH hold some of my favourite memories with villagers and friends, and I can’t wait to see the rest of the series! Good luck to everyone and even 50bells feel like a treat


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 16, 2021)

The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
of Animal Crossing



Spoiler: The Good













Spoiler: The Bad













Spoiler: The Ugly











​


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 16, 2021)

Happy Anniversary Animal Crossing!!! 
I voted for the tbt bells. 
Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Keke (Apr 16, 2021)

Thanks for the giveaway! 

And happy anniversary!


----------



## kasane (Apr 16, 2021)

i'm joining 

i remember picking up city folk because i didn't know what game i wanted to play, so i chose animal crossing randomly and i had no idea what it was about


----------



## Giddy (Apr 16, 2021)

oh wow, woke up to such a nice suprise! This looks amazing~
Good luck!
I'd chosen the houses, because I've always loved the look of 'em!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 16, 2021)

Happy 20th Anniversary, Animal Crossing!
Thank you for this giveaway, and good luck to everyone!


----------



## justina (Apr 16, 2021)

Happy 20th Animal Crossing!
I’ve been playing Animal Crossing since the gamecube game and played every game since except for City Folk. I remember swapping memory cards with people for the original gamecube game and playing their town. Some of my favorite memories are when I used to visit Tortimer island in NL and playing the mini games with friends and hitting each other with the toy hammers! I miss the Cabin island from the gamecube game and always wished we could have a second house to furnish like that in other games.

Writing to your villagers was always fun and doing favors for them. Another favorite animal crossing memory was going to Nintendoworld in NYC with my dad and bro for the NL release party. We waited in the line for I believe over 3 hours and when we finally got into the store they ran out of games. I wasn’t even that upset because being in the line with all the AC fans was such an awesome experience.  I can’t believe it’s been 20 years of AC! Def makes me feel old. I’m happy the series is still alive and strong as ever.


----------



## empressbethie (Apr 16, 2021)

Thank you for the giveaway! Hope to see you in another 20 years, still playing the best of games with the loveliest of communities


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles (Apr 16, 2021)

Heck yeah, 20 years! From GameCube to here, now, with New Horizons 

Thanks to the mods for this opportunity!


----------



## Shylime (Apr 16, 2021)

Thank you for the opportunity!
New leaf was my fist AC game, and now I only play pocket camp and horizon but I’m so glad I found this wonderful community! ;u; <3


----------



## CuriousCharli (Apr 16, 2021)

Happy 20th Birthday Animal Crossing! I started with Wild World and just.. can't believe how much it's grown and loved by all.
My fondest memory was sitting at the top of my Grandma's staircase, waiting for my Dad to come pick me up from after School and listening to K.K. perform at the Cafe. Life peaked at that moment. Funny thing was, The thing that made me buy WIld World the most was collecting shells on the beach and fishing. Added bonus was playing with friends. Ever since then, the games just got better. I have loved every series since (even though I was hesitant about New Horizons) I'm glad it continues to grow and improve.

I voted for the New Horizons set because stars will ALWAYS be beautiful so why not display them too? ^-^

Thank you so much for hosting this giveaway Bell Tree Forums <3


----------



## -Zora- (Apr 16, 2021)

Honestly I miss new leaf so much. I love new horizons dont get me wrong but new leaf just has so much more to do when you're bored. I'm gonna have to say new leaf was probably my favorite in the series.


----------



## windloft (Apr 16, 2021)

animal crossing was always a very special series to me growing up : it was one of the first games i got hooked into on the gamecube, and i remember playing for weeks at a time with my mom 'n dad. it's weird how old it is now, when i can remember playing the original gc game like it was yesterday — time really flies when you're having fun, right?

all the games are my absolute favorites, but i have specially fond memories for population growing and new leaf. here's to twenty more years of relaxing fun, catching fishes and bugs, and spending time with our little animal friends.


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 16, 2021)

Thank you for the opportunity! I’ve been playing since the original. My sister and I shared different villager characters in our town. Queenie and Jane were our sworn enemies. We created an alien character that planned to take over the town, then the world. We made alien shirts and sold them at Able Sisters’. Every villager that wore them became mind controlled. We were...um...creative?


----------



## cIementine (Apr 16, 2021)

thank you for this giveaway! i'm so glad i stumbled upon new leaf when it was released 8 years ago. and particularly stumbling across this forum not long after! it's insane how this community has been around me since i was only 11, and i'm turning 20 this year.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Apr 16, 2021)

I started playing animal crossing quite late (new leaf around April 2019) so I kinda missed out on the hype. My favourite memory would be playing new horizon with all my friends. It surprised me that so many of my friends who usually would not play games like animal crossing got it! It was a great way to hang out with my friends since it was the start of covid and I couldn’t meet them in person


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 16, 2021)

Thank you for doing this, staff! 

My favourite memory is just sharing in the hype with the community, waiting for ACNH to come out, all the speculations, etc. I really felt like a part of something! I've never been so involved with the coming out of any game really, and it was just a very fun and exciting experience to share with others ^_^


----------



## TaylaJade (Apr 16, 2021)

Been playing since Wild World (2006)! The most wholesome game in the world with the most incredible community  Happy Birthday AC!!!


----------



## tessa grace (Apr 16, 2021)

i love being part of the forum and even though ive only played animal crossing for about a fourth for as long as its been here, still gonna say happy birthday!!


----------



## QueenOpossum (Apr 16, 2021)

The Bell Tree is a lovely place to chat AC and trade.


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 16, 2021)

Thank you staff for hosting this new event (definitely think it is cool that everyone wins something!)!  Animal Crossing has been a long time favorite of mine since the Gamecube days and have sunk countless hours into each game.  It is absolutely crazy to think that the first game is over 20 years old now!


----------



## skweegee (Apr 16, 2021)

Thank you for this opportunity! I didn't start playing Animal Crossing until August 2012, when I picked up the GameCube version from GameStop during a sale on GameCube games. I expected it to be a game I might play a couple times here and there and then never touch again, but it was dirt cheap and I didn't have a whole lot of GC games anyway since I had just bought the system a couple months prior. Despite that, I found myself almost immediately addicted to the game, and within a short time I had every game in the series up to that point and a preorder for New Leaf. It isn't all that surprising that it happened though, it's an amazing series!


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Apr 16, 2021)

Oh my days this is awesome 
Animal Crossing will always be magical to me


----------



## Feunard (Apr 16, 2021)

Thanks for the giveaway and happy anniversary!

I have never played the original Animal Crossing game, unfortunately, but this series has been close to my heart for over 10 years... Thanks to this wonderful community for letting me enjoy Animal Crossing even more!!


----------



## Venn (Apr 16, 2021)

I'd have to go with my favorite here, and that would have to be ACNH.


----------



## corvus516 (Apr 16, 2021)

I've known about AC since I was about eight and New Leaf had only just been released, and I was only ever able to watch it being played by my friend on their DS. But I've been playing my own copy of New Leaf for almost a year now, and hopefully in the future I'll get a copy of Wild World which is slightly less nostalgic for me but still!
New Horizons and the Switch are too expensive... 
I find it great that there's still a forum as active and popular as this one for a game that's literally decades old now.


----------



## Soika (Apr 16, 2021)

Happy anniversary to Animal Crossing!  Thank you for the giveaway!


----------



## oceanchild8 (Apr 16, 2021)

This was a tough choice. I'd change my vote to ACNH if I could at the moment. Thank you to all the mods for this awesome community! It's amazing to see even as a newbie how much it's grown and the longevity of Animal Crossing.


----------



## Cinderoflibertine (Apr 16, 2021)

My best friend played new leaf and I never had a ds, so I couldn’t play it. As soon as new horizons came out I jumped on it, so excited to finally play this game I never could as a kid


----------



## Mistreil (Apr 16, 2021)

i'm here for my 50 bells òwó)9

(thank you for hosting this!! all of the staff here work so hard ywy) ♡)


----------



## Cirice (Apr 16, 2021)

thank you for this giveaway! 20 years and yet I only started at new leaf


----------



## Minou (Apr 16, 2021)

Happy Anniversary and thank you for this generous giveaway! ACNH is the first AC game I've ever played. Never have I spent this many hours of gameplay in a game. Discovering TBT and the whole online aspect of AC however had played an important role in keeping me interested in the game for this long.


----------



## Gold&Porcelain (Apr 16, 2021)

Thank you for this giveaway! I'm so glad to have found this community! Y'all are pretty amazing. <3


----------



## lieryl (Apr 16, 2021)

happy 20th birthday animal crossing! it feels like just yesterday i was begging my cousin to show me how to put bamboo in my rivers on NL


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 16, 2021)

Wow 20 years and a lot of good memories, this is what I like most about nintendo franchises, they go the next level to always be good. 
I started playing with the original one on gamecube and then started again with new leaf.


----------



## chocopug (Apr 16, 2021)

What a lovely idea for a giveaway. I voted for New Leaf, as I love those collectables (I only have a mori though).

I don't even remember how I heard of Animal Crossing but when my mum said she'd buy me a DS for Christmas one year, I picked out Wild World as the game I wanted to go with it. It was a good decision for sure


----------



## SakuraMoon (Apr 16, 2021)

Happy 2th B-Day Animal Crossing!!!

Guys, This is pure amazingness. (Don't even know if that's a word but okay-) My favorite memory of TBT forum is the easter egg hunt, I'm also obsessed with just about *everything* in TBT forum. I appreciate you guys for making TBT even a thing. Thank you admins and creators!!! 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2021



JellyBeans said:


> voted for the balloons for purely selfish pinwheel wanting reasons haha, but all of these sets are so nice! as ever mods + staff you spoil us completely, this is super generous <33
> it's so weird for me to think back now to when I first started playing animal crossing maybe,, 10 years ago? which is over half my lifetime jesus. used to play for hours on end with my friend after school and now here i am playing to procrastinate revision. so many memories attached to one franchise


This is so true though. The mods spoil us by all means THANK YOU STAFF + MODS!!!


----------



## BalloonFight (Apr 16, 2021)

Awesome giveaway and happy 20th anniversary AC! Deciding the lineup order is a sweet touch for the set winner also. Thanks to all the staff for this opportunity and best of luck to everyone.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 16, 2021)

o: Wait a minute. I've just re-read the opening post and is there a chance the random collectible I could win is a pink rose?  I can't tell if I'm reading it right but that would be so amazing if so! I just need one more pink rose to sit in front of my prismatic egg for a lineup idea. Ahh this giveaway is so exciting!! Always happy to see more flowers thrown into the mix and I'm sure there are people who will be excited to see new black roses too!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 16, 2021)

How do I cheat? Nah, just kidding. Happy 20th Anniversary, Animal Crossing!

New Leaf introduced me to the series thanks to my sister who asked for the game back in late 2014. I initially shrugged it off as a game that I would only play for a few minutes and never touch it again. Boy was I wrong, and I made lots of memories in the process. I still remember being a rebel on weekends by going to Tortimer's Island at night while my family was asleep lol. For obvious reasons, I choose the New Leaf prize set for that lucky person to win.

As for how I found this forum, I'm not 100% sure. All I know is that I found it on my own while looking through the art of various villagers. I lurked around the forums for a good while before I signed up a few years after I graduated from high school. I've met a lot of good people on here.


----------



## lexa7 (Apr 16, 2021)

Happy 20th anniversary AC! Thank you staff for hosting this and all other events!


----------



## Corndoggy (Apr 16, 2021)

wow thankyou so much for this giveaway guys! i recon cos its 20 years since the original, the whole set should be for the original. I personally started this series as a small 8 year old when i got wild world for my birthday and absolutely loved it and have bought every game since (yes including amiibo festival,i got it for like 3 bucks second hand). Congratulations animal crossing on 20 years, im looking forward to even more great years ahead.


----------



## Fitolink (Apr 16, 2021)

I voted for TBT, but anything will be good for me anyway. Wish you luck for everybody!


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Apr 16, 2021)

My original account was made in 2008, but I lost the login info when the site went through changes and I made this account in 2011.
I wish I weren't so affected by graphics, or else I'd still play Wild World and City Folk a lot... I miss the MUSIC !!!
Still love the series though and the possibilities NH has opened are unbeatable and continuing to improve.
Just love this video game, and this this forum!


----------



## mpav715 (Apr 16, 2021)

Happy Anniversary! I only just started playing this year but I wish I knew of Animal Crossing years ago!


----------



## Naekoya (Apr 16, 2021)

Thank you for the giveaway! Happy 20th Anniversary AC ~    ​


----------



## randomdino (Apr 16, 2021)

Jeremy said:


> View attachment 368837​
> 
> Twenty years ago on this day, Dōbutsu no Mori released in Japan for the Nintendo 64, starting the Animal Crossing series! The game was re-released on the GameCube later in the year, eventually coming to North America in 2002, which is when it was first given the name Animal Crossing. The Bell Tree was opened just a couple of years later in 2004 and we've seen four more game releases since then. We're celebrating the game's twentieth anniversary with a special forum collectible and bell giveaway!
> 
> ...


Thank you so munch for this opportunity!!! I love that everyone wins something!


----------



## vixened (Apr 17, 2021)

I'll be so happy if I win~


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 17, 2021)

Am I entered now?


----------



## X10Rinne (Apr 17, 2021)

Happy anni! 

Been watching lets plays and sorta played borrowed games, but my first all-mine ac was pocket camp (which sadly no longer runs on galaxy feel rip in peace), and have played acnh since release. Ty for almost 800 hours


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 17, 2021)

It was hard to choose, but I went with the City Folk set because I really love the feathers! Thanks for hosting this giveaway staff


----------



## deathskill99 (Apr 17, 2021)

Awesome franchise been playing since the GameCube


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973 (Apr 17, 2021)

Happy 20th birthday (anniversary) to Animal Crossing ! I hope to make a lot more happy memories and friendships within the AC community!


----------



## Rinpane (Apr 17, 2021)

Happy 20th anniversary! It’s become another franchise I enjoy after getting New Horizons last year. Good luck everyone, I hope the winner enjoys their prize, whatever it is!


----------



## KateyLC (Apr 17, 2021)

Happy 20th birthday! 

My boyfriend brought me the first release of Animal Crossing and a DS to play it on. I loved it! 

I didn’t play any of the games in the interim but brought my eight year old NH for her birthday in September. I remembered how much I loved it and brought myself a copy and a second Switch for the family at Christmas and we’ve played together since.

Oh and the boyfriend who got me the original game ... now has to put up with his wife and daughter obsessively playing the game together!


----------



## S.J. (Apr 17, 2021)

I voted for the Wild World set, which is apparently the least popular!


----------



## Rokushi (Apr 17, 2021)

Happy 20th to Animal Crossing! These games have brought me so much fun and joy.


----------



## Chris (Apr 17, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Am I entered now?


Yes! Having posted in this thread means you are now included in the giveaway.


----------



## Miles8618 (Apr 17, 2021)

Jeremy said:


> View attachment 368837​
> 
> Twenty years ago on this day, Dōbutsu no Mori released in Japan for the Nintendo 64, starting the Animal Crossing series! The game was re-released on the GameCube later in the year, eventually coming to North America in 2002, which is when it was first given the name Animal Crossing. The Bell Tree was opened just a couple of years later in 2004 and we've seen four more game releases since then. We're celebrating the game's twentieth anniversary with a special forum collectible and bell giveaway!
> 
> ...


This sounds like fun!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2021

Happy 20th anniversary everyone!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2021

Good luck to whoever wins!!


----------



## Bekaa (Apr 17, 2021)

Thank you for setting up yet another great giveaway! I am new to the animal crossing series. New Horizon‘s is the first game I’ve played. My son recommended it to me one year ago when we started the covid isolating/social distancing. He was absolutely right to recommend it. it’s been a way to stay connected, socially, with others. I’ve enjoyed it so much!


----------



## amylase (Apr 17, 2021)

Happy Anniversary Animal Crossing! I can't believe I was only 12 when it was released! I remember playing on my gamecube and thinking "wow I really love this game" the feeling hasn't changed even after 20 years!


----------



## Celine (Apr 17, 2021)

Happy 20th anniversary!! These games have brought me so much joy throughout the years and have definitely helped me through some tough times. Good luck everyone!


----------



## BunburyBrianna (Apr 17, 2021)

Wow, twenty years! I still remember *begging *my mom to allow us to buy our first video game console - the Gamecube - just so that my twin & I could play Animal Crossing on it, because we played it at a friend's house and absolutely fell in love.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Apr 17, 2021)

I can't believe it's been 20 years for this series! I can't even choose my favorite game - all of them have something unique that I love about them. I do have a soft spot for Wild World though, because it was my first. Animal Crossing is my all-time favorite game series, and I'm happy New Horizons was as successful as it is to get the series the popularity it deserves.


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Apr 17, 2021)

I remember getting new horizons and I was so excited to get it I couldn’t sleep at night when I first got it I couldn’t stand the waiting  I fell in love with the game instantly I couldn’t stop playing the longest I’ve been away if two weeks I got it a few months after release


----------



## brysonkunz (Apr 17, 2021)

This is very generous! Happy 20th anniversary!!!


----------



## Hikari (Apr 17, 2021)

ill like to enter please! good luck everyone c:


----------



## GhulehGirl (Apr 17, 2021)

Wow can't believe AC is 20 years old! Here's to many more years for it! So glad i asked my friend to buy me Wild World for my birthday all those years ago. Oh, i voted for the New Horizons set, as thats the AC game i play most of these days


----------



## Xinyiki (Apr 17, 2021)

Happy anniversary!! 
I‘m not a long time fan since I’ve only started playing since City Folk but I’m very happy that I am able to meet other people who enjoy the series just as much as I do if not more! ^^


----------



## Jas (Apr 17, 2021)

happy anniversary, bell tree!!!! i have been playing since wild world - in and out of this site for a while and it has always been such a lovely place. good luck for entering and thank you for such an amazing giveaway!


----------



## GothiqueBat (Apr 17, 2021)

Happy Anniversary c:


----------



## Cheremtasy (Apr 17, 2021)

Happy 20th anniversary, and ty for hosting such a neat giveaway! I'm still really thankful I found this forum back when I was playing NL a lot, and I'm glad to still be around 5+ years later. ^^


----------



## Debeers (Apr 17, 2021)

Happy 20th birthday! I voted for tbt bells because I love this forum!


----------



## mnk907 (Apr 17, 2021)

My first Animal Crossing was Wild World, and I've been a fan and bought each mainline game since. Thanks to New Horizons' more lenient system for taking time off (ie animals not leaving without your say so), this is the first time I've actually managed to play for a whole year and participated in all the seasonal events/holidays.


----------



## ndmccain (Apr 17, 2021)

20 years is quite the run! Here’s to many more! I’m new the the AC world and absolutely love it!


----------



## KaibaKihashi (Apr 17, 2021)

Wow, 20 years. Happy anniversary!


----------



## Tiffany (Apr 17, 2021)

Happy anniversary animal crossing and ty for doing this giveaway. The pinwheel would be cool but overall I would say either wild world or new horizons cause I would love the flowers or star fragments. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Apr 17, 2021)

Good luck to everyone entering! And happy anniversary ac! It's hard to think 20 years have gone by since the first game.


----------



## Miranda Priestly (Apr 17, 2021)

First Animal Crossing I played was Wild World but my favorite is New Leaf. Happy Anniversary to Animal Crossing


----------



## Equity (Apr 17, 2021)

Happy 20th anniversary, Animal Crossing! 

To the staff and retired staff, thank you so much for all that you’ve done until now; I can’t imagine the amount of effort you’ve all put into this forum to make it what it is today!  Never have I been this active in a forum before... Despite being quite new here, I can see how TBT has fostered a sense of community throughout the years with all the hosted events as well as the different features on the website (AC- and nonAC-related). The TBT staff sure knows how to keep us on our toes! 

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 17, 2021)

I know I'm late, but happy 20th to the wonderous life-sim game.

Wild World was my first game. I didn't know of it's existence until my brother's 7th birthday party, he said he didn't want it and gave it to me, best bestow ever from my brother. Of course, I TTed a lot and never played the "correct" way until 2014 where I stopped TTing altogether, but kept restarting until 2015 where I stopped.

Despite me having a very hard time decorating my island by removing everything I build, it won't stop me from loving this series.


----------



## Shanica92 (Apr 17, 2021)

Happy 20th Anniversary Animal Crossing! I started playing Wild World, then New Leaf and now New Horizons. All 3 of them were fun in their own way. Here to another 20+ years to come!


----------



## trinity. (Apr 17, 2021)

entering!!! a fun fact i guess is that i learned to read from animal crossing city folk lol


----------



## Stnh (Apr 18, 2021)

I really love animal crossing I may only have started In new leaf but I love this game I recently got new horizons and love it, I would really like the white star fragment so I hope I win


----------



## Ossiran (Apr 18, 2021)

I somehow mussed this until now. Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Nodokana (Apr 18, 2021)

Happy 20th to Animal Crossing and thanks for the giveaway!^^ I voted for the New Horizons set.


----------



## SarasalandMick (Apr 18, 2021)

Jeremy said:


> View attachment 368837​
> 
> Twenty years ago on this day, Dōbutsu no Mori released in Japan for the Nintendo 64, starting the Animal Crossing series! The game was re-released on the GameCube later in the year, eventually coming to North America in 2002, which is when it was first given the name Animal Crossing. The Bell Tree was opened just a couple of years later in 2004 and we've seen four more game releases since then. We're celebrating the game's twentieth anniversary with a special forum collectible and bell giveaway!
> 
> ...



thank you for hosting such a wonderful giveaway!

This community, especially on this site, has been so gracious and helpful in the years I’ve been active here (albeit on different accounts). You guys are amazing.


----------



## MoxyMoxy (Apr 18, 2021)

My first post ... seems a fitting place and time! I joined the AC world this past November when my daughter introduced me to it ... though I’ve never “played” any video games she had a feeling I’d really love this and, of course, was right (she’s shifted to playing New Horizons, I think, on her Nintendo but I only have an iPhone lol).

Animal Crossing has kept me so entertained and entranced. The villagers are (mostly) cute and funny and I enjoy (most of) their personalities. I love that the folks at AC keep things fresh ...

I’m one of the few weirdos whose favorite villager is Pietro ... 

Good luck and congrats to whomever the big winner is and thanks to all that I’ve interacted with!!!


----------



## Snek (Apr 18, 2021)

Happy 20th Anniversary to Animal Crossing! 

I forgot to include it in my last post but never late than never! I've only played 2 games but its still one of my favourite Nintendo franchises. Cheers and good luck to everyone!


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 18, 2021)

Ah, I've been away for so long I totally forgot to check out the forum boards lately. Good thing I caught this! Almost missed the deadline...


----------



## Muna (Apr 18, 2021)

New Leaf was my first AC game and around the same time I started playing I found TBT Forums 
NL was really something truly new and unique to me compared to the rest of the games I liked. Oh it got me good. I have so many great memories with my boyfriend when he started playing year or two after me. When I studied NL kept me company during boring lectures but it also got me frustrated so many times when I was campsite resetting.
Funny thing: I did know very little about AC when I bought it and at the time I was soo curious if I'll be able to marry one of the animals ^^'

When Pocket Camp come out I did played it for some time. It was lovely at the beginning but quickly started to push multitransactions and other typical mobile games tricks to keep the player engaged. I'm really glad that I dropped it.

And then new AC game was announced and sometime later New Horizons happened. The wait was *so painful* but in the end it was worth every day of it. NH is not perfect but in my opinion it's close, very close. Those memories in March and April 2020 when all my friends were playing... Amazing experience even though it didn't last very long.
I'm still playing, still with my boyfriend, not with that excitement as a few months ago but I still enjoy it. And I know it will take many months more to finish my town. It will be perfect.

It was such a great ride ❤


----------



## Saylor (Apr 18, 2021)

Wow happy birthday Animal Crossing! I'm so glad I stumbled upon the game (and later this forum) what feels like many moons ago.


----------



## enbilly (Apr 18, 2021)

That's so nice! Looking forward to the results!!


----------



## Freya_Druid (Apr 18, 2021)

My favorite memories of playing New Leaf have been the interactions and friendships that started on here!


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 18, 2021)

Quick teaser for tonight's drawing! Here are the chance percentages for winning each prize unless you're the single winner of the collectible set:

50 TBT Bells: 25%
75 TBT Bells: 20%
100 TBT Bells:10%
125 TBT Bells: 15%
150 TBT Bells: 5%
Each collectible: 1%


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 18, 2021)

Jeremy said:


> Quick teaser for tonight's drawing! Here are the chance percentages for winning each prize unless you're the single winner of the collectible set:
> 
> 50 TBT Bells: 25%
> 75 TBT Bells: 20%
> ...


Ok, I will not let myself hope for more than 50 tbt but that will be fab. I think it’s midnight bst and as I am up at 6.30 in this morning,I will accept and be grateful tomorrow


----------



## Melonyy (Apr 18, 2021)

Happy 20th anniversary Animal Crossing!


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 18, 2021)

Aaaahhhh I can't wait, I really hope I get a star fragment! 
Will they be distributed tonight?

(I already entered, I'm just excited lol)


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Apr 18, 2021)

My fondest memories of Animal Crossing mostly came from Wild World and Animal Forest. I remember ignoring all other games for a while and strictly focusing on them. I loved the music, the character dialog and how rude they could be, I loved discovering new flower hybrids and fish without looking them up on the internet. It was an amazing experience. 

From New Leaf, my favorite memories came from mostly from  people I met on Tortimer Island. Some were rude, some were funny and playing mini games with others is something I still wish NH added. Also discovering new types of fruit brought back feelings of playing WW for the first time again.


----------



## Travis. (Apr 18, 2021)

Voted for New Horzions because that's the only one I played and my favorite memory so far was competing with my brother trying to catch a barreleye. It doesn't sound exciting but that is one elusive fish lol


----------



## LilD (Apr 18, 2021)

Happy Anniversary BellTree.  

Thank you for everything that you do ❤


----------



## CopperBunnie (Apr 18, 2021)

wow happy anniversary!!


----------



## Meira (Apr 18, 2021)

Happy Anniversary AC!


----------



## Rio_ (Apr 18, 2021)

Happy 20th Anniversary Animal Crossing!!!  

Oh, the nostalgia! 
Becoming fascinated by those weird live-action commercials... Renting it from Blockbuster for the first time and falling in love... Having my angry neighbours slowly warm up to me... Kicking the soccer ball around... 
...That time my BFF Bob betrayed me by moving away, scarring me forever  

I feel so old


----------



## petrichr (Apr 18, 2021)

Wow in my head I started with Wild World so I was trying to work out how that was 20 years. Sadly I never had the earlier consoles / games.


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 18, 2021)

i rented city folk as a kid and liked it enough to buy it with the wii speak, have good memories of sending stuff through the wii speak channel


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 18, 2021)

The giveaway is now closed! Everyone will receive their bells or collectible very soon. I'll post again when that happens and also announce the winner of the winning collectible set, star fragments!

If you receive bells, you'll get an alert about it, but if you receive a collectible it will simply appear in your inventory with no alert.

You should see your prize within 10 minutes or so!


----------



## deana (Apr 18, 2021)

Time to wait impatiently


----------



## KittenNoir (Apr 18, 2021)

I’m so keen haha I’m on the lookout


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 18, 2021)

Congrats to @lieryl for winning the star fragment collectible set!

And congrats to everyone else for winning at least something! Even if it may have not been what you wanted this time, I hope you had fun and better luck next time!

Remember, if you didn't get an alert, it means you won a collectible, so check your inventory. Bell winners can see how many they won by going to Shop > Transactions. For those who are curious, slightly less than 400 people entered this giveaway. Of course, with a 75% chance of winning bells, that's what most people won. If you won a collectible, consider yourself one of the lucky few!


----------



## Jhine7 (Apr 18, 2021)

One of the lucky few! Won a  

 . Thank you so much for the anniversary giveaway!

Congrats to everyone else as well!


----------



## KittenNoir (Apr 18, 2021)

Yay thank you for the bells


----------



## King koopa (Apr 18, 2021)

I think I won bells because I can't find any new collectibles in my inventory 
But still thank you for the bells


----------



## Pintuition (Apr 18, 2021)

I guess I was one of the lucky few as well- won a pink hybrid cosmos. Couldn’t have been more “me” if you tried!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Apr 18, 2021)

omg congrats @lieryl 

thank you staff for such a fun giveaway! :>


----------



## oak (Apr 18, 2021)

Wow I won a balloon collectable! Thank you Jeremy. And congrats to lieryl!


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 18, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I think I won bells because I can't find any new collectibles in my inventory
> But still thank you for the bells



If you won bells you would’ve got a notification! Just one that said “you’ve received an event reward”. If you check your transactions it’ll show how many bells you won


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 18, 2021)

For the bell winners, to see how many bells you won, check your transaction log by going to Shop > Transactions.


----------



## deana (Apr 18, 2021)

I got a pink house!!! My first time getting lucky with one of these giveaways 

Thank you so much Jeremy and staff!


----------



## King koopa (Apr 18, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> If you won bells you would’ve got a notification! Just one that said “you’ve received an event reward”. If you check your transactions it’ll show how many bells you won


Woah 125 bells! Thank you @Jeremy!


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 18, 2021)

I got 50 bells! Thank you!!!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 18, 2021)

I GOT TBT BUT @lieryl CONGRATS/!>@>!


----------



## BluebearL (Apr 18, 2021)

Thank you so much for the 100 bells! Nice to be in triple digits again. Congrats to all of the prize winners and lieryl! Hoping to see more balloons in circulation after this, that would be cool. I miss my lb balloon collection.


----------



## 0ni (Apr 18, 2021)

I won 


 !

I didn't expect to get a collectable at all - I'm so surprised and happy   

congrats to the winner of the set, too!


----------



## King koopa (Apr 18, 2021)

also congrats to all the collectible winners, especially the mori winners! I know it was hard for people to get them and I'm glad some people got what they wanted.
Like me lol I was just thinking about if I was a millionaire in tbt then I got 125 bells


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 18, 2021)

thank you for the 125 bells!!


----------



## Bluebellie (Apr 18, 2021)

Thank you for the bells! 
150


----------



## Kirbyz (Apr 18, 2021)

thank you for the pink hybrid lily jeremy, it’s absolutely beautiful, im surprised i won a collectible! congrats to @lieryl and thank you staff for this wonderful giveaway!


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 18, 2021)

I won 75 bells! Thank you so much


----------



## King koopa (Apr 18, 2021)

And it's also funny because normally I have good luck on the date January 25th (the day before my birthday) and that's the amount of bells I got


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 18, 2021)

I got a red feather! I was so surprised  Thank you very much!


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 18, 2021)

WHOO! Thank you for the 150 bells! <3


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 18, 2021)

Joining the 125 bell club! Thank you for hosting!​


----------



## Fitolink (Apr 18, 2021)

Thank you for the bells Jeremy! And congrats to lieryl!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 18, 2021)

I got a blue feather.

thanks again, and congrats to everyone else. especially @lieryl


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 18, 2021)

Ah seems like I was one of the lucky few. Received a 


 here.

Thanks for the giveaway and congrats to lieryl on the collectible set!


----------



## King koopa (Apr 18, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Ah seems like I was one of the lucky few. Received a View attachment 369802 here.
> 
> Thanks for the giveaway and congrats to lieryl on the collectible set!


Cool now we have the same mori


----------



## IonicKarma (Apr 18, 2021)

joining the bells club, congrats @lieryl on the insane pickup!


----------



## Kate86 (Apr 18, 2021)

Thank you for the 50 bells! And congrats to all the big winners!


----------



## Antonio (Apr 18, 2021)

I haven't received anything, how would I know?


----------



## cornimer (Apr 18, 2021)

125 tbt, nice! Thanks so much for doing this giveaway and congrats lieryl!!


----------



## Antonio (Apr 18, 2021)

nvm I see it


----------



## lexa7 (Apr 18, 2021)

Wow so surprised to have won a feather- thank you so much to Jeremy and the staff for hosting! Congrats to everyone on winning!


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 18, 2021)

Got 100 bells, thanks staff!


----------



## lieryl (Apr 18, 2021)

ahhhh huge thanks to aliya and lynn for pinging me and another huge thanks to staff for hosting this  it’s a dream to win something not to mention something as big as a frag set T^T finally time to bring rainbow frag out of my basement


----------



## King koopa (Apr 18, 2021)

lieryl said:


> ahhhh huge thanks to aliya and lynn for pinging me and another huge thanks to staff for hosting this  it’s a dream to win something not to mention something as big as a frag set T^T finally time to bring rainbow frag out of my basement


Is it bad that I feel like crying for your win


----------



## Antonio (Apr 18, 2021)

thank you for the house collectible Justin, can't wait to sell it. What color is my house?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 18, 2021)

oh sweet, thanks for the bells

congrats to the winners!


----------



## jadetine (Apr 18, 2021)

I totally forgot this was happening! YAYYYY
This place is so much fun. Congrats everybody! ^_^


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 18, 2021)

Antonio said:


> thank you for the house collectible Justin, can't wait to sell it. What color is my house?



It's the teal one! Such a fun color to paint your house in.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 18, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> It's the teal one! Such a fun color to paint your house in.


Thank you, I'm colorblind and an idiot.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 18, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> It's the teal one! Such a fun color to paint your house in.


Looks dark green to me but maybe i need to et my eyes checked lol


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 18, 2021)

Antonio said:


> Thank you, I'm colorblind and an idiot.



Ahh no, you're not an idiot at all! I'm not colourblind and couldn't tell if you had teal or cyan


----------



## Antonio (Apr 18, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Ahh no, you're not an idiot at all! I'm not colourblind and couldn't tell if you had teal or cyan


Thank you I was worried something was wrong with my eyes


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 18, 2021)

Thank you, Jeremy for the Green Feather!! 



A lovely surprise!

*Congratulations to lieryl and all the winners*


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 18, 2021)

I won 



Thank you TBT for another great give away! Congrats to everyone!!


----------



## King koopa (Apr 18, 2021)

Yeah maybe I'm the idiot here but I think this is teal:


----------



## Seastar (Apr 18, 2021)

Oh my gosh. I got a balloon?
Thank you!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 18, 2021)

wow I got a pink cosmos! thanks


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 18, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Cool now we have the same mori


but that's a do, not a mori


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 18, 2021)

Pink hybrid cosmos! Fair enough 
Thank you for the giveaway staff!


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 18, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Yeah maybe I'm the idiot here but I think this is teal:
> 
> View attachment 369805



That one is Cyan. Teal is a bit more darker than that shade of blue.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 18, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> but that's a do, not a mori


Oh oops I didn't know everyone called them mori's during that big uproar in March when they got restocked and everyone was rushing to get one


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 18, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> That one is Cyan. Teal is a bit more darker than that shade of blue.


this is why I'm glad I can just read the house names lmao



Koopadude100 said:


> Oh oops I didn't know everyone called them mori's during that big uproar in March when they got restocked and everyone was rushing to get one


idr this, but mori's the green tree-shaped one


----------



## King koopa (Apr 18, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> this is why I'm glad I can just read the house names lmao
> 
> 
> idr this, but mori's the green tree-shaped one


Now it says woods but no hate because you said you didn't remember


----------



## Torts McGorts (Apr 18, 2021)

Oh snap, a star frag! Awesome, thanks staff!

Hope everyone enjoys their bells/collectibles!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 18, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Now it says woods


wait now I'm lost

(I mean 'woods' is basically a valid translation for 森/mori, but I'm confused about the context here)


----------



## King koopa (Apr 18, 2021)

Torts McGorts said:


> Oh snap, a star frag! Awesome, thanks staff!
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys their bells/collectibles!


Thank you, getting to my goal of 2000 tbt and 125 bells definitely helps (although I blew it a couple of times getting collectibles)

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2021



LambdaDelta said:


> wait now I'm lost
> 
> (I mean 'woods' is basically a valid translation for 森/mori, but I'm confused about the context here)




Yeah the one you said was mori, the page auto translated it to woods


----------



## Halloqueen (Apr 18, 2021)

Just the 50 TBT here, but can never complain about having more bells to spend.

Congratulations to lieryl on the star fragment set, congratulations to everyone else who won a collectible, and thanks to the Jeremy for the giveaway.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Apr 18, 2021)

Oooh, nice! I got 100 bells! That’s not too bad. Gets me closer for that name change I’m thinking of doing. Just need 300 more tbt. Thanks so much for hosting this event!


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 18, 2021)

i won a mori!  

 ;-;  im so happy, thanks so much!!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 18, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> View attachment 369810Yeah the one you said was mori, the page auto translated it to woods


oh, auto-translation

I'm sorry, but ewww

(still, that clarifies things at least)


----------



## King koopa (Apr 18, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> oh, auto-translation
> 
> I'm sorry, but ewww
> 
> (still, that clarifies things at least)


No worries (not my fault it did that blame Google)


----------



## Bluelady (Apr 18, 2021)

Yay! I got a star fragment. Thank you, I’ll treasure it!


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 18, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Oh oops I didn't know everyone called them mori's during that big uproar in March when they got restocked and everyone was rushing to get one



That set of collectibles are commonly called houses. Mori is only referred to the tree one. Most everyone was probably rushing to get the Mori (the tree) as it's one of the most popular of that set.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 18, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> That set of collectibles are commonly called houses. Mori is only referred to the tree one. Most everyone was probably rushing to get the Mori (the tree) as it's one of the most popular of that set.


Oh I get it know (although most posts I saw were looking for yellow or pink) but that clears some confusion


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 18, 2021)

I GOT A PINK FEATHER OMG TY STAFF


----------



## brysonkunz (Apr 18, 2021)

Congrats winners! I am very grateful for the tbt!!


----------



## King koopa (Apr 18, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I GOT A PINK FEATHER OMG TY STAFF


Congrats! It also looks great in your lineup!


----------



## airpeaches (Apr 18, 2021)

Ahh congrats everyone who won collectibles!! Thank you so much staff for the 75tbt   such a nice giveaway!


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 18, 2021)

Thanks for the balloon!

Congrats to everyone on their winnings!


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 18, 2021)

Ah, neat. Pink star fragment collectable.


----------



## Matt0106 (Apr 18, 2021)

I got 100 TBT, thank you!


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 18, 2021)

Wow! Thanks sooooo much for the purple feather .  What a wonderful surprise ; purple is my favorite color . Seriously, this was extremely generous of you to do this.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2021

Congrats @lieryl! I’m really happy for you ; that is really exciting!


----------



## Insulaire (Apr 18, 2021)

Thanks for the 125 TBT!


----------



## King koopa (Apr 18, 2021)

@lieroops forgot to congrulate you! I think it's cool how one of the star fragment collectibles (i forget which one) moves


----------



## RollingAntony (Apr 18, 2021)

Thanks for the bells! Congrats to the winners of collectibles!


----------



## hestu (Apr 18, 2021)

Congrats @lieryl!! Can't wait to see how you use the frags in your lineup!

And thanks for the bells, staff!


----------



## SakuraMoon (Apr 18, 2021)

Was one of the lucky few who won 125 bells! Tysvm!!! <3


----------



## glow (Apr 18, 2021)

woah tysm for bu its so cute w/ this timestamp


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 18, 2021)

I got 75 bells, oh well it's still nice to have, thanks Jeremy!


----------



## S.J. (Apr 18, 2021)

Thank you for the bells! Congrats everyone!


----------



## oceanchild8 (Apr 18, 2021)

Congrats y’all and thank you so much for the bells!!


----------



## Ginkgo (Apr 18, 2021)

Wooow I actually won and even got something I really wanted. Thank you for the pink feather  Love me some feathers, now I only need to find someone to DT with


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 18, 2021)

Wow, I got some bells! Thank you and congratulations everyone!


----------



## Corndoggy (Apr 18, 2021)

thankyou for the bells Jeremy


----------



## Hatori (Apr 18, 2021)

Thanks so much for this! I love purple and the star fragment collectibles so it's a lovely surprise! Thank you!


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 18, 2021)

Thank you so much for the giveaway! I was only expecting 50 bells, but I got 75. I'm very happy!

Congrats to @lieryl and all the collectible winners!


----------



## Merielle (Apr 18, 2021)

Ahhh I got 125 tbt!!  Thanks so much for doing this giveaway, and big congrats to @lieryl and all the collectible winners!!


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 18, 2021)

any extra tbt is good by me!


----------



## Kattea (Apr 18, 2021)

Thank you for the bells, I had literally 7 bells before. T_T


----------



## .MOON. (Apr 18, 2021)

Thankssoo much for the bells!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Apr 18, 2021)

Thank you again for the giveaway! Congratulations to @\lieryl for winning that gorgeous star fragment set and to everyone else who won a collectible~  I'm happy with my pink tulip, and I suppose this is a sign to work towards a pink-themed line-up. XD


----------



## Shanica92 (Apr 18, 2021)

Thanks for the 50 bells!


----------



## jiny (Apr 18, 2021)

i won a green balloon! 
ty staff for this giveaway and i'll  consider the green balloon as an early bday present since my bday is tomorrow <3


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 19, 2021)

Thanks for the bells.


----------



## Aniko (Apr 19, 2021)

Thank you for the 100 bells!


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 19, 2021)

Oh cool, thx for the bells!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 19, 2021)

I...didn't get anything? Was that supposed to happen?  nevermind!


----------



## Aniko (Apr 19, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> I...didn't get anything? Was that supposed to happen?



If you posted in this thread for the giveaway, you either received bells or a collectible.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 19, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> I...didn't get anything? Was that supposed to happen?



Also, if you didn't get a notification that means you won a collectible, make sure you check your inventory.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 19, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Also, if you didn't get a notification that means you won a collectible, make sure you check your inventory.


oh whoops, I found it now  

I got a pink house, thank you staff for holding this giveaway


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 19, 2021)

Wow, Tysm for my beautiful pink fragment. I am so happy to have won  Thanks Jeremy and staff for an amazing event


----------



## Goldenapple (Apr 19, 2021)

Congrats everyone!  Thank you for the Black Rose collectible, and thank you for hosting a giveaway event!


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 19, 2021)

thanks for the 50 bells! huge congrats to anyone who won a collectible too!


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 19, 2021)

Thank you for the 125 bells   
Congratulations to @lieryl & others winning the collectibles!


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 19, 2021)

Thanks for the 50 tbt


----------



## Lt.Savior (Apr 19, 2021)

Oh wow i received my third collectible... That's so nice. A pink feather... Congrats everyone and thank you TBT!


----------



## Nougat (Apr 19, 2021)

Thank you for the green feather!


----------



## Muna (Apr 19, 2021)

I got Dark Blue House ;-; Thank you!


----------



## BalloonFight (Apr 19, 2021)

Thanks Jeremy for the 100 bells and for hosting an awesome giveaway!


----------



## Giddy (Apr 19, 2021)

Thank you for the bells


----------



## Bekaa (Apr 19, 2021)

Congrats to @lieryl for winning the set! And, thank you for my beautiful balloon!


----------



## Felix Felicis (Apr 19, 2021)

125 bells for me! I'm very happy with it, thank you again et gg everyone!


----------



## justina (Apr 19, 2021)

Wow I didn’t expect to win a collectible!! Thank you so much


----------



## Pendar (Apr 19, 2021)

Greatly appreciate the 150tbt. Congrats to all those who won collectibles!  Thanks to everyone who put this event together and as always everyone have great day!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 19, 2021)

Lt.Savior said:


> Oh wow i received my third collectible... That's so nice. A pink feather... Congrats everyone and thank you TBT!


I wonder if we are the sole owners of 2021 pink feathers now lol


----------



## Imbri (Apr 19, 2021)

Congratulations to the winners of collectibles! And thank you for the bells! This was a fun little way to mark the series' anniversary.


----------



## amemome (Apr 19, 2021)

a blue feather!!! thank you staff! and congrats everyone!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 19, 2021)

I got 75 TBT! thank you staff


----------



## nerfeddude (Apr 19, 2021)

Thank you for the 100 TBT! And congrats to everyone who won collectibles!


----------



## Cirice (Apr 19, 2021)

yay! a feather! thank you so much


----------



## mocha. (Apr 19, 2021)

125 bells, _ka-ching  _


congrats to the winners & thank you staff for yet another generous event


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 19, 2021)

Thank you Staff for running this event and the Blue Feather!


----------



## chocopug (Apr 19, 2021)

I'm always grateful for bells. Thanks Staff <3

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Plume (Apr 19, 2021)

Thank you for the 75 bells, and congratulations to Lieryl and everyone else! <3


----------



## Corrie (Apr 19, 2021)

Ooooh I didn't even notice I won anything lolol. Thanks for the yellow star frag!!


----------



## michealsmells (Apr 19, 2021)

Yo, I won a black Hybrid Rose! Thank you so much! I totally wasn't expecting to win anything more than bells and I mean come on- goth rose? Goth rose.


----------



## xara (Apr 19, 2021)

congrats to everyone!!! hope you all enjoy your prizes and thank you for the 75 tbt, @Jeremy!! and of course, an extra special congrats to @lieryl on winning the collectible set!!


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Apr 19, 2021)

Congrats @lieryl !!!!! 

Also thank you Jeremy for the pink cosmo collectible!!! Perfect for spring :')


----------



## Asarena (Apr 19, 2021)

I got a Green Balloon! Thank you~


----------



## Biyaya (Apr 19, 2021)

Thank you for the TBT! c:


----------



## Vsmith (Apr 20, 2021)

Sweet!!! I won bells!!! Yay!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## biibii (Apr 20, 2021)

thank you so much for the green balloon <3 congrats @lieryl  !!! <33


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Apr 20, 2021)

I don’t even know how many bells I got but hey at least some


----------



## piske (Apr 20, 2021)

Wow, I’ve been having amazing luck on TBT lately! TYSM! :3


----------



## KateyLC (Apr 20, 2021)

Yay a ballon! Thank you!


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Apr 20, 2021)

Thank you @Jeremy for hosting this event I’m happy I got tbt I really haven’t been earning it recently so 125 tbt is really appreciated


----------



## Lavamaize (Apr 21, 2021)

Thanks for the giveaway!



princess.looking.for.frog said:


> I don’t even know how many bells I got but hey at least some


If you are interested in checking, you can click on shop, then transactions and scroll if necessary until you see an "Adjust Bells" transaction from Jeremy! It should tell you how many bells you got from there!


----------



## Mr.Fox (Apr 21, 2021)

I just found a feather in my inventory...*tickle tickle*

Thanks to the staff for an excellent anniversary event. You did more for us than NH did


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Apr 22, 2021)

Lavamaize said:


> Thanks for the giveaway!
> 
> 
> If you are interested in checking, you can click on shop, then transactions and scroll if necessary until you see an "Adjust Bells" transaction from Jeremy! It should tell you how many bells you got from there!
> ...


thanks lol!

edit: I got 50! Thanks staff


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 23, 2021)

I got my first feather! thank you! so happy


----------



## TaylaJade (Apr 24, 2021)

Thank you so much for the purple feather!! It’s so pretty!!


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Apr 25, 2021)

Thank you so much for the balloon collectible! What a nice surprise


----------



## Kuroh (Apr 26, 2021)

Thank you so much for the Pink Feather collectible...!!!!


----------

